# Joe Franco's contest prep journal for fall of 2011.



## Joe Franco (May 2, 2011)

My good friend and partner of Beyond Nutrition invited me to keep a journal and q and a over here. 

Most of you probably dont know who I am or maybe dont care! LOL
But some of you may know me as a IFPA Pro, or OCB contest promoter or/and lastly a personal trainer/contest prep coach. 

My full time job is being a dad of two children and a husband. Very lucky to have a great family, and it helps bring balance into my life.

To support my family, I have a in-person personal training business and do online coaching.. I have been doing this for almost 15 years independently and always been involved with fitness.  Most recently, I am co owneer of a great new refreshing supplement company called Beyond Nutrution.

The first time I watched a bodybuilding show in person was 1985 when my brother started to compete. I stepped on stage for the first time in 1990. Even though I have been involved in bb for over 25years, I still only competed in 10 or so competitions. 

What you will get from me is the truth! I keep things simple and a big fan of hard work, patience, consistancy and most important - balance.. 

I will post all my workouts and answer any questions. 

My next competition will be the IFPA Cape Cod show this October 2011. 

Current stats:
Age 39, will be 40 this month
Weight: 156
Height: 5'5

I have been slowly dieting since August of last year.  I was over 170 and throughout this time using stength routine with my current splits has really helped me keep my strength and muslce.  I can honestly say, my energy and strength has not been effected with the 15 pound loss. 

Sure, it will drop, but having fun holding on!!
Thanks and lets move forward!!!.


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2011)

Sounds great, look forward to reading more of your posts.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2011)

So you and Juggernaut will be prepping at the same time. Should make for some interesting reading, look forward to learning and following along.


----------



## Joe Franco (May 2, 2011)

Thanks fella's!

Just to give an idea, I have been doing a four day split.  Train 4, off 1. 
And have been using the Juggernaut Method for just the lead off exercise. 
I ran through the 10's and now finishing the test out round of the 8's.
This was from yesterday. 

5/1

Quads and calves workout:

Test our round for the 8's on the Juggernaut. Nailed this workout today. 
I was happy to hit 320 for 10 reps. And I think that is a pr for me. Never was big into doing higher reps for squat, much better at singles and doubles. Needless to say, I am digging the JN reps scheme. Always good to get away from your comfort levels. Since I exceeded the goal of 8 reps on the last set, will have to reset the max and do more!!!

Squat: 3 warms 200/5 240/3 280/1 300/1 320/10
Leg press: 2 warms, 440/10,16
Bar lunge: 2 warms, 170/6,7
Leg ext: 1 warm, 80/12 85/1 burn set into sissy squats
Donkey calf work: 2 warms, 90/14,13,12 2 drop sets

18 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (May 2, 2011)

*Picture from about 2 weeks ago.*


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 2, 2011)

Wow... very impressive Joe.


----------



## Joe Franco (May 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wow... very impressive Joe.


 
Trying my man!



5/2

Chest and tricep workout:

Tested out on the flat bench and the goal was 8 reps. I was able to get 10 and so the increase will be on for the next wave. Had increases for all the movements again, and a fantastic pump all out! So far so good.

Flat bench: 3 warms, 175/1 195/1 200/10
In db press: 2 warms, 90/8 95/7 85/9
Flat fly: 1 warm, 60/10,9 drop in to 
rack push ups, 2 x
Tri rope pressdown: 2 warm, 50/8,9 burn set
Tricep dips: 1 warm, 2 chains/10,10
Reverse tri pressdown: 40/15 45/12
Ab work: 3 giant sets

Split cardio
25/15 min


----------



## davegmb (May 3, 2011)

I feel sick just thinking about BB lunges after squats and leg press lol, lunges hit my CNS easily as much as squats. Great workouts.


----------



## Joe Franco (May 3, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I feel sick just thinking about BB lunges after squats and leg press lol, lunges hit my CNS easily as much as squats. Great workouts.


 
Ha ha, well as long as your eating right and geting rest, I figure to do what I can during the trainining. 
Thanks for the words!


----------



## Joe Franco (May 3, 2011)

5/3

Back and hammy workout:

An All Out workout today and nailed it. The test round for the deads went well. Mind you, I do the deads as the third movement. This has its pluses and minuses. The back is warm up for sure after doing two exercises to failure, but the hands tend to give out. I dont use any straps, just some chalk when needed. Felt strong today and increases up and down the workout. Will be adding 15 pounds to the next round of the JN on the sets of 5's.

Lat pulldown close: 3 warms, 150/8 165/8 175/8 burn set
Bent over rows: 2 warms, 215/6 235/8
Deads: 3 warms 290/1 315/1 335/11
Lat pulldown wide ss: 110 x 3
with Db bench row: 60 x 3
Leg curl: 2 warms, 60/6 65/6 67/5 2 drop sets
In/out thigh; 4 sets

18 min carido


----------



## Joe Franco (May 4, 2011)

5/4

Shoulder and bicep workout:

The plan was laid out and was executed. Will be increasing the max on the shoulder presses also when doing the 5's on the JN. All in all solid workout. Since deload starts, I may train tomorrow instead of the normal off day. If I do train, I will use the med carb day.

Db shoulder press: 3 warms, 70/1 75/1 80/10
Side lateral: 2 warms, 40/8 45/8 drop set
Rear delt raise ss: 15 20 22
with Bar shrug: 155 175 185
Barbell curl: 2 warms, 85/5 95/8,8,9
Alt db curl: 1 warm, 40/8 45/8
1 arm preacher: 30/11 25/12
Ab work: 4 sets

split carido
25/15


----------



## Joe Franco (May 6, 2011)

Little catch up time.

Last two workouts were deloads for both squat and bench press.

I think I have a grip on them now. For the lead off I am using around 60 percent of the 1 rep max for 5 sets and the rest of the workout just doing half the amount of reps prescribed but for the last set, going to failure. Did you think I can hold back completely?!! LOL All in all, these workouts are also faster tempo so that is just another variable to increase the intensity. Tomorrow is a rest day.

Strength and energy is solid and looking forward to mixing things up after two more deload workouts. I will be on to the 5 rep range of the Juggernaut next.


----------



## Joe Franco (May 10, 2011)

Finished up the last round of deload workouts bor both the back and shoulder based workouts: Felt good through both of them and they were effective in their own way. 

Now on to the Juggernaut 5 rep scheme and a new rotation. Looking forward to it as new movements always do the trick! In addition, after I finished the Juggernaut, I plan on repeating and starting over with the 10's but to do a 5 days split. I figure this will be in a month or two. 

The diet is going well, but the last couple of weeks have been a challenge on the weekends. Between family parties, celebrations and now birthdays, this is just anther reason for starting the diet early and to be on the leaner side. Much easier to recover from some temptations!!


----------



## Joe Franco (May 10, 2011)

5/10

Quads and calves workout:

Thrashed the quads today with the first round of 5's of the JN programs. 
Felt great with a lot of energy. I really like doing 2 types of squats in my routine, so I brought back the fronts!!! Pump was All Out!

Squat: 5 warms, 290/5,5,5,5,5,8
1 leg-leg press: 1 warm, 115/10 135/12
Front Squat: 3 warms, 225/8,8
Leg ext ss: 70x 2
with Sumo db squat: 85 x 2
Calf raises: 2 warms, 45/17,15,14 2 drop sets
Ab work: 5 sets

18 min cardio


----------



## davegmb (May 10, 2011)

Great workout Joe, one of these days i will get a grip on the front squat but working on making my back squat strong first.

Where did you get this JN program from, looks good?


----------



## Joe Franco (May 12, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Great workout Joe, one of these days i will get a grip on the front squat but working on making my back squat strong first.
> 
> Where did you get this JN program from, looks good?


 

Thanks Dave.   
A client of mine gave me a paper copy of the entire Juggenaut program. 
I am only following the rep scheme for the four major lifts.  And the rest of the workout is my own. 

I would think if you google it, you can find more info.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry to interupt: Elite FTS

They have it in ebook. The rep scheme looks very intersting.

Great journal Joe, I look forward to following along.


----------



## Joe Franco (May 12, 2011)

5/11

Chest and triceps.

Simply did what had to be done, and it was a solid start to the round. Lot of energy and good strength.
Shoulder and joints are feeling fine even from all this pressing. Just been very busy organizing the show I promote next Saturday the 21st. 

Flat bench: 3 warms, 175/5,5,5,5,5,12
Slight in db press: 2 warms, 95/7,6
In bench: 135/10 145/10 150/10
IN db fly: 50/12 55/11
Tricep Rope ext: 2 warms, 50/8,7 drop set
Close db press ss: 50 x 3
with Pressdown: 50 x 3

Split cardio
25/15 min


----------



## Joe Franco (May 13, 2011)

5/12

Back and hammy workout:

Nothing like hitting it from the back! This is the main focus as I progress because I am feel you win from the back. All in all a solid workout, and doing the deads last for the back is more challenging, but very effective since it pre exhausted!!! The new round does help the focus and the drive to push it through. 

Palm in pulldown: 3 warms, 150/6 170/8 175/7 burn set
Db bent over row: 2 warms, 95/8,9 drop set
Db pullover ss: 65 75 75
with 1 arm cable row: 50x3
Deads: 3 warms, 305/5,5,5,5,5,12
Leg curl: 1 warm, 50/9 55/7 drop set
Stiff leg db: 1 warm, 85/12,12

18 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Joe Franco (May 14, 2011)

5/13

Nice finish to the first round of 5's on the JN. Nothing exciting to report, but happy with the progress and pump that I got today. A good start and ready to make gains. Tomorrow is rest day with lots of plans. Clients, posing class and then out to dinner for my wife's b day. I may do cardio if time permits. 

Delt press: 2 warms, 70/5,5,5,5,5,12
1 arm cable side lateral: 2 warms, 27/9 30/9
Front raise plate ss: 45 50 55
with seated lateral: 20 x 3
Hammer curl: 3 warms 50/5 52/8
Close bar curl: 1 warm, 90/9 100/10
1 arm cable curl: 20/11,12

Split cardio
25/15


----------



## Joe Franco (May 16, 2011)

5/15

Quads and calves workout: 

Mighty fine workout today. After a solid day of rest and eating, I was ready to go today. Made solid gains from the last workout and pushed on with the second round of JN 5's. Very happy hitting the front squats considering I was beat from the first two movements.

Squat: 4 warms, 270/2 290/2 320/5,5,5,7
1 leg leg press: 2 warms, 150/13
Front squat: 2 warms, 225/6 245/7,7
Leg ext ss: 70 75
with sumo db squat: 85x2
calf work: 6 sets

18 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (May 17, 2011)

5/16

Chest and tricep workout:

Nice progress on the second round on the 5's. Strength is still up as I continue to lose body fat at a very slow pace. I am exactly where I want to be. Just another month or so to vacation time, then go time!!

Flat bench: 4 warms, 185/2 195/5,5,5,10
Slight in db press: 2 warms, 95/8,7
In bench: 1 warm, 150/10,10
IN db fly: 50/12,13
Rope ext: 2 warms, 50/8,7
Close press ss: 55x3
with Short bar pressdown: 50 40 40

Split cardio

25/15


----------



## Joe Franco (May 18, 2011)

5/17

Back and hammy workout: 

Little tired today with lots going on with the show promotion this weekend. 
Between phone calls, emails and such, been very busy, but I nailed this workout!!!
Gains were made and energy was still on. Just starting to feel it in the joints a little bit, but all is well. Happy to pull the weight I did on the 4th movement at my current bw of 154.

Pullups: 5 sets to failure
Db bent over row: 2 warms, 100/8,8 drop set
Db pullover ss: 75 x 3
Palm in pulldown: 100 115 115
Deads: 2 warms, 290/2 315/2 335/5,5,5,10
Leg curl: 2 warms, 55/8 57/5
Drop sets into stiff legs db 2x

18 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (May 19, 2011)

Little catch up time!!

5/18

Shoulder and bicep workout:

Nice workout and had solid increases through out.  Exceeded what was called for.   Mixed up the bicep work as I didn't want to lead off with hammers for the fact they still bother my forearm.

Db press:   2 warms, 65/2 75/2 80/5,5,5,8
Side lateral cable: 2 warms, 30/8,9
Front raise plate: 45 55 55
ss with Seated bent lat: 20 x 3
1 arm cable curl: 2 warm, 30/10,11
Hammer curl: 1 warm, 40/6 45/8
Bar curl: 1 warm, 95/8 105/12

Split cardio
25/15

5/19

Quad and calves

Was torn to train today for the fact of having to take off Friday and Saturday for the promotion of the show. 
So, I did train as I really should have taken a rest day since my hams are still sore from two days back. 
This was the test out round of 5s on the JN program for squats.  Glad I got it done and mixed it up again because I 
was short on time.  Took out the front squats and did high rep leg press instead.  My quads were pumped with a capital P.
Happy doing the 7 reps with the 350 and exceeding the goal of 5.  
Solid training today, and looking forward to two off days. Even though I will be on my feet running a bodybuilding show! LOL

Squat: 4 warms, 250/3 290/2 310/1 330/1 350/7
1 leg leg press: 1 warm, 160/8 180/12
Leg press: 1 warms, 360/17,20
Leg ext: 1 warm, 80/9,8 drop set
Calf work: 6 sets

18 min cardio

Will be off 5/20 and 21.
Morning weight has average 154 this week.  Just where I wan to be!!!
Strength is still All Out!!!


----------



## Joe Franco (May 23, 2011)

5/22

Chest and tricep workout:

Test out time continues after two days off from the weights. Was a little tired going in from recovery of promoting the show all day. Workout went surprisingly well and made solid gains throught out. 

Flat bench: 3 warms, 175/3 195/1 205/1 215/9
Slight in db press: 2 warm, 95/9,8
In bench: 1 warm, 150/10 155/10
In db fly: 57/11,12
tricep close pressodown: 2 warms, 65/9,8
Close Db press: 1 warm, 57/10 65/10
Rope ext: 35/12, 11

Split cardio
25/15


5/23

Back and hammy workout:

Fantastic workout, period. Very happy to hit the number on the deads at my current bw. And for kicks repped out some stiff legs at the end of the workout. Feeling good.

Pullups: 5 set to failure
Deads: 3 warms, 260/3 315/1 335/1 355/1 365/9
Db bent over row: 2 warms, 95/8 100/9,8 drop set
Palm in pulldown: 2 warms, 120/12,11,10
Leg curl: 2 warms, 60/6,7 drop set
Stiff leg deads: 2 warms, 205/20

18 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (May 24, 2011)

5/24

Shoulder and bicep workout:

Nice finish to the test out round for 5's. Made all gains from last time.
Coming up next is a slight deload, but it will only be on the first movement. The rest of the workout, will be all out. 
Then after that, on to the 3's of the JN. This workout was Striked!!

Db press: 3 warms, 82/1 87/8
Side lateral cable: 2 warms, 30/8 32/10
Front raise place ss: 50 60 65
with Seated bent over lateral: 20x3
1 arm cable: 2 warms, 35/9,8
Alt Hammer curl: 1 warms, 45/6 50/9
Barbell curl: 1 warm, 85/11 95/10
Ab work: 4 ss

Split Cardio 
25/10


----------



## Joe Franco (May 25, 2011)

5/25

Quads and calves workout:

Lotsa energy today and felt great. The so called deload on the squats was nice, but went all out the rest of the workout. For the squats, I just went up in went slowly and focused on form. It was a good precurser for the rest of the training. Pushed it on the 1 leg-leg presses and fronts. Great finish and ready for the next round of JN
My last workout in the 30's, LOL

Squat: 5 warms, 255/5 275/5 295/5 315/5
1 leg-leg press: 1 warm, 180/8 200/10
Front squat: 2 warms, 235/6 255/6
Leg ext ss: 70/10 80/11
with leg press: 225/10 270/20
Calf work: higher reps 6 sets

18 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (May 27, 2011)

5/26

Chest and tricep workout:

Was a deload but I did push it a bit. Kept the same movements in but changed the order around for kicks. Solid training, and ready to go onto the 3's with the flat bench. Tomorrow is deload back/hammy, ant going to happen!! LOL 

Flat bench: 4 warms, 185/5 205/5,7,7
In bench: 2 warms, 175/8 185/6 2 drop sets
In db fly: 50/14,13,13
Slight Ib db press: x reps 65x3
Close tri press: 1 warm,s 60/8,9,6
Rope ext: 35/13,12,12

25 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (May 28, 2011)

5/27

Back and hammy workout:

Great back/hammy workout today. Although it was a so called deload, I would rather call them "instinctive workouts" I went fairly heavy but not crazy on the deads nor followed the deload scheme. In addition the deads were 4th in line. I liked it much better doing it this way. The workout had solid gains. Did more volume since I felt great. I will get one more deload in with a couple of days off. And then Tuesday on to the 3's of the Juggernaut programs. Its treated me well so far.!!

Pullups: 5 sets to failure
Bent over db row: 3 warms, 100/9 102/8 drop set
Palm in pulldown: 2 warms, 120/12 130/11
Db pullover: 1 warm, 75/8 80/10
Deads: 3 warms, 305/5 325/5 345/5
Leg curl: 2 warms, 60/6 65/6,4 2 burn sets

18 min cardio

Weigh in: 155 this morning. I saw 153.5 last week. Energy is great while training and strength is on. Happy where I am at. I do hope to be a steady 153 by the end of June. I am still having free meals during the weekend, and they have helped. After this weekend, I will eliminate them for 3 weeks to see what happens!!


----------



## Joe Franco (May 31, 2011)

5/31

Quads and calves workout

After a a couple of days off and eating a tad more, I was ready to hit it. 
Onto the first round of 3's for the JN program. Handled it well and with a new round of movements, killed it!! Increased the volume a bit and will be adding more low intense cardio over the next month. Love doing two types of squats in a routine and you will see that doing them in a superset is even better! Its go time. 

Squat: 5 warms, 315/3,3,3,3,3,3,5
Hack squat: 2 warms, 225/8 270/6 280/8
Db walk lunge: 2 warms, 85/6,6
Squat with chains ss: 175 x 2
with Leg ext: 60 x 2
Single calf raises: 6 sets

Split cardio
15/20


----------



## independent (May 31, 2011)

If I may ask, are you natural?  Youre in amazing shape.


----------



## independent (May 31, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> If I may ask, are you natural?  Youre in amazing shape.



I googled IFPA and answered my question. Very impressive.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I googled IFPA and answered my question. Very impressive.


 

Thanks my man!  
I appreciate it.




6/1

Chest and triceps workout:

First round of 3's for the flat bench. Not really to challenging as indicated but the last set of 9 reps. The rest of the workout was great, and actually did more then the last time doing this routine a month plus ago. So, this a great indicator of strength is up at a lower body weight. Same goes for the quads yesterday. But I am very sore!! LOL Feeling good. 

Flat bench: 4 warms, 195/3,3,3,3,3,3,9
Chest dips: 1 warms, 4 chains/8,9,9 drop set
Slight in db press ss: 75x3
with db fly: 40 x3
Db ext: 1 warm, 35/6,7,6
Tricep pressdown: 1 warms, 60/10 65/11
1 arm pressdown: 15/12,14
Ab work: 3 tri sets

Split cardio
25/20


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 2, 2011)

6/2

Back and hammies workout:

First go at the 3's for the JN, and it was not too bad. The first couple of set were slow moving, but midway through, I hit my groove. Best part is that I did 10 reps on the 7th set!! And to note, I did the deads after three back movements. 
Another cool thing was beating my previous numbers from the last time I did this workout, and that was over a month ago!! Pump was all out and nailed this workout. 

Lat pulldown underhand: 3 warms, 145/8 155/8 160/8
T bar row: 3 warms, 205/5 220/7 drop set
Rope pulldown: 1 warm, 115/10 120/10 drop set
Deads: 3 warms, 340/3,3,3,3,3,3,10
Db leg curl: 2 warms, 60/8,7
Leg curl: 40/9 35/12,11

Split cardio
15/20


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 5, 2011)

Catch up. 

6/3

Shoulder and bicep workout:

Continued on with the 3's for the shoulder press and the workout went well. 
I can note that my side delts were sore the day after. Very effective training. 
The giant drop sets on the side laterls did me in! LOL

Db shoulder press: 3 warms, 80/3,3,3,3,3,3,7
Side lateral drop sets: 35-25-15, 40-30-20(x3)
Front raise ss: 45 60 65
with db shrugs: 85 95 95
In db curl: 2 warms, 40/8 45/6,7
Cable curl: 50/12,11
Con curl: 30/12,10
Ab work: 5 sets

25 min cardio


6/4

Total rest day, weigh in: 156 still up from the b day weekend.


6/5

Quads and calves workout:

Slow moving into this workout for the fact mhy allergies have kicked in the night before. I was set out to do 5 triple's with 345. The first set was very slow moving and hard. But I stuck it out and plowed right through it. The last three sets were not to bad at all and did 4 reps for kicks on the fith set. I did a slight mod to the workout but the idea was still there. Made gains on the hack squat from last time and whacked my legs. 

Squat: 5 warm, 325/1 345/3,3,3,3,4
Hack squat: 3 warms, 270/6 290/8 drop set
Leg ext ss: 70 80 80
with Step db lunge: 40 45 50
Squat w/chains: 175/10 195/12 215/12
Single calf raises: 6 sets

Split cardio
20/20


----------



## independent (Jun 5, 2011)

What will your contest weight be?


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 5, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> What will your contest weight be?


 

Good question. 
I am more concerned on how I look so what ever I weigh I weigh. 
But last time out, I was down to 148.  I hope to be a pound or two heavier and leaner.


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2011)

I know for a fact that Joe's natural - his business partner is my buddy Juggernaut; if anybody knows for sure, it's Juggs. Joe's the real deal. 

Joe, how long have you been lifting, and were you always fairly lean? 

I take it you'll be ever so slowly cutting until showtime; or are you going to try to recompose at your current weight for a bit before you finish off the cutter?


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 6, 2011)

Built said:


> I know for a fact that Joe's natural - his business partner is my buddy Juggernaut; if anybody knows for sure, it's Juggs. Joe's the real deal.
> 
> Joe, how long have you been lifting, and were you always fairly lean?
> 
> I take it you'll be ever so slowly cutting until showtime; or are you going to try to recompose at your current weight for a bit before you finish off the cutter?


 
Thanks for the props Built.  And yes, natural here.  

I do like to eat, so there are many months out of the year that I am fairly heavy.  And its only because I like to eat and not because I think I can lift more weight! LOL  

So, I do a very long fat loss process to help maintain muscle and strength.  This is key, plus I like the challeng. 

I do hope to have a different look this time out.  That is one of the reasons why I compete every other year.  More changes can happen, or hope to happen!!!!


Oh, I starting playing around with the weight as a teen, now 40.  But really serious in my early 20's


----------



## independent (Jun 6, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> Thanks for the props Built.  And yes, natural here.
> 
> I do like to eat, so there are many months out of the year that I am fairly heavy.  And its only because I like to eat and not because I think I can lift more weight! LOL
> 
> ...



Im impressed. Being natty and maintaining your weight to body fat ratio is a full time job, thats a lot of dedication.


----------



## Built (Jun 6, 2011)

Cutting slowly really is the key to hanging onto muscle - especially natural. That wasn't what I meant, though. I was curious if there was ever a time in your life when you were truly fat - not "off-season" fat. I'm always interested to know how people come to fitness.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 6, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im impressed. Being natty and maintaining your weight to body fat ratio is a full time job, thats a lot of dedication.


 
Thanks bro, and that is why I only compete every other year! LOL
I have a family and I like to eat. 




Built said:


> Cutting slowly really is the key to hanging onto muscle - especially natural. That wasn't what I meant, though. I was curious if there was ever a time in your life when you were truly fat - not "off-season" fat. I'm always interested to know how people come to fitness.


 
My bad.  No, I was never really fat, but I would say my make up is meso/endo.  I am a tad carb sensitive, but recently retrained my metabolism over time to utilize more.


----------



## Built (Jun 6, 2011)

We all become increasingly "carb sensitive" as we age. Not everyone notices, but when it's you, believe me, you notice! I find keeping my fat intake high to be critical in managing this phenomenon. Also maintaining reasonably low bodyfat levels. The extra muscle and extra activity work wonders in improving glucose uptake, to be sure. But there's so much more to it, isn't there? No wonder so few manage to get it right. 

What to you has been helpful in as you say retraining your metabolism to utilize more carb? What happened to you before you did this?


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 6, 2011)

Built said:


> We all become increasingly "carb sensitive" as we age. Not everyone notices, but when it's you, believe me, you notice! I find keeping my fat intake high to be critical in managing this phenomenon. Also maintaining reasonably low bodyfat levels. The extra muscle and extra activity work wonders in improving glucose uptake, to be sure. But there's so much more to it, isn't there? No wonder so few manage to get it right.
> 
> What to you has been helpful in as you say retraining your metabolism to utilize more carb? What happened to you before you did this?


 

In a nut shell,  its time, patience and the will to make changes. 
When I work with clients it can take weeks to months to learn what their body can do, and the same goes for mine once I need to make changes.  

What also helps is not to overthink it, and let the hard work pay off. 

The major change in my plan is simply measuring my foods and doing cardio.


----------



## Built (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess I don't understand. What kind of changes?


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 7, 2011)

Built said:


> I guess I don't understand. What kind of changes?


 

I am too! LOL. 

I think you were asking about how I changed my metabolism while dieting? 

The goal is to consume as many carbs as possible and still to lose body fat. 
Once this number is settled in, I slowly add back more carbs at certain times of the day.  From this, the body actual uses them more for fuel and performace and to help maintain muscle mass.  Like I stated earlier, this can take time. 

Its the same as striking a match.  It may take a few strike's to get it going but when its lit, I add more kindle to it slowly to make the fire 
larger. 

Make sense?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> If I may ask, are you natural?  Youre in amazing shape.



Joe's the real deal for sure. He's extremely meticulous about eating, but does like to be human once in a while. I was at his BBQ last year, and it was like my own home. Sausage, burgers, macaroni, INSANE fireworks, etc...

If anyone needs a contest prep guy-he's the man. His posing skills alone are worth the class fee. I keep telling him to put out a new video on better posing, but BN keeps us both busy along with our crazy careers. 

It's also kind of neat that we're training for the first time in a while. I have more of a goal this year, to reach 4% fat and also compete (secondly), while Joe is going to hit first place in anything he does. Man's got skillz.


----------



## Built (Jun 7, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> I think you were asking about how I changed my metabolism while dieting?



Sort of. This was what I asked:


Built said:


> What to you has been helpful in as you say retraining your metabolism to utilize more carb? What happened to you before you did this?


 


Joe Franco said:


> The goal is to consume as many carbs as possible and still to lose body fat.
> Once this number is settled in, I slowly add back more carbs at certain times of the day.  From this, the body actual uses them more for fuel and performace and to help maintain muscle mass.  Like I stated earlier, this can take time.
> 
> Its the same as striking a match.  It may take a few strike's to get it going but when its lit, I add more kindle to it slowly to make the fire
> ...


No. You can lose fat on any carbohydrate intake, given your calories are below maintenance. 

I'll clarify: provided protein is sufficient to remaining nitrogen-positive (which is considerably lower than most of us here will consume, but of course needs to be higher while dieting), and fats are sufficient to support health and endocrine function, you could get ALL of your remaining calories from carbohydrate and drop fat - provided you ran a deficit. 

I could too. 

The only reason I don't is because it would make me unbearably hungry, but if I didn't mind this part, it would work just fine - I'd drop fat. (I'd just be really, really miserable and have migraines all the time! Thank GOD for ketosis!)

So now I'm not sure what you mean now about three things, lol: 

The first is the part I asked about how you feel you "retrained your metabolism"; what was it specifically that accomplished this for you.
The second is what you feel happened to you before you retrained your metabolism. 
The third is why you feel you, personally can't drop fat on too-large of a carbohydrate intake (once again, given the same caloric deficit). I'm sure I'm missing something here.

Thanks Joe. You've got a successful strategy going, and I am always interested in thoroughly wrapping my head around stuff that works.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Joe's the real deal for sure. He's extremely meticulous about eating, but does like to be human once in a while. I was at his BBQ last year, and it was like my own home. Sausage, burgers, macaroni, INSANE fireworks, etc...
> 
> If anyone needs a contest prep guy-he's the man. His posing skills alone are worth the class fee. I keep telling him to put out a new video on better posing, but BN keeps us both busy along with our crazy careers.
> 
> It's also kind of neat that we're training for the first time in a while. I have more of a goal this year, to reach 4% fat and also compete (secondly), while Joe is going to hit first place in anything he does. Man's got skillz.


 
Thanks for the props my man. But I wasnt dieting that day, LOL. 
But your right, longer diets or they way I like to look at it, way of life allows you to take breaks when needed.



Built said:


> Sort of. This was what I asked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I see what your saying and respect it. 

I am not hungry all the time on my plan but just a little bit, and to me that is ok. 

My metab was retrained for what I think I described earlier. To sum up, I simply can consume more calories/carbs and I continue to lose bf. I initially lowered my total calories and added cardio. Once I hit a certain point, I then continued with the same amount of cardio and strategicly added back in carbs. So in turn, I am eating more now than months ago!

Before I started this plan, I was not doing any cardio and eating excess amounts of food that were not measure. 

Again, this takes many months and a slower approach to happen. And to me has to be a way of life rather than a 12 week approach. 

The bottom line are calories in and out, like you said. I choose to use carbs for energy and performance. They work for me, and I can still dead lift over 400 pounds at a body weight of 155 versus over 170 when I started. 

And lastly, I cant give everything away here! LOL People hire me for a reason.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 7, 2011)

6/6

Chest and tricep workout:

Little more challenging but still blasted through as shown by the last set. I mixed the order up a bit for the fact of the chest dips becoming easier with chains. Pump was All Out! Starting to feel tighter now and will continue to push hard before the vacation. 

Flat bench: 4 warms, 205/1 215/3,3,3,3,3,3,8
Slight in db press: 2 warms, 100/7,6 drop set
Chest dips ss: 3 x to failure
with slight in fly: 40 x3 
Tricep pressdown: 2 warms, 70/8,8
Ly Db ext: 30/7 25/9,10
1 arm pressdown 15/12,14
Ab work: 3 ss

Split cardio 25/20


6/7

The back going into the workout was a bit tight. I had the deads laid out but when it was time, I felt a tad twinge. In the past I would have pushed forward but since I am prepping and at a lower bw, I didnt chance it. Other then that, I really slammed the back and got a decent pump and burn. Very happy. Althougth I didnt do reg deads, I through in stiff legs with chains for kick. Fried dem hammies!!!

Lat pulldown under grip: 3 warms, 150/6 165/8,8
Db bench row: 2 warms, 85/8,9 drop set
Attempted deads, but moved on.
Rope pulldown: 1 warms, 120/10 125/11 drop set
1 arm db row: 85/10,12 burn set
Leg curl: 2 warms, 55/8,7,6
Stiff legs w/chains: 1 warm, 225/10 265/14

Split cardio
20/20


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey partner, which part of your back gets twinged? Upper, lower or in the center?


----------



## Built (Jun 7, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> Thanks for the props my man. But I wasnt dieting that day, LOL.
> But your right, longer diets or they way I like to look at it, way of life allows you to take breaks when needed.
> 
> 
> ...


You and me both. I basically navigate around "peckish" the way I diet. Freakish hunger only ever happened on a high-carb diet for me. Now, I just feed carbs to my workouts and I'm good to go. 


Joe Franco said:


> My metab was retrained for what I think I described earlier.


You mentioned it. You didn't describe it. 

To be fair, everyone improves carbohydrate metabolism when they're leaner and when they're more active. Even me. 


Joe Franco said:


> To sum up, I simply can consume more calories/carbs and I continue to lose bf. I initially lowered my total calories and added cardio. Once I hit a certain point, I then continued with the same amount of cardio and strategicly added back in carbs. So in turn, I am eating more now than months ago!


You must have been running a significant deficit in the early stages - you're obviously still at a deficit or you wouldn't be dropping - although plans such as UD2.0 accomplish very slow recomposition for those running it at maintenance, so perhaps this is what you're doing now? Are you at maintenance calories, below maintenance, or above maintenance?


Joe Franco said:


> Before I started this plan, I was not doing any cardio and eating excess amounts of food that were not measure.
> 
> Again, this takes many months and a slower approach to happen. And to me has to be a way of life rather than a 12 week approach.


For me also. I like to look good year round - I don't compete and I don't appreciate aaahhh "multiple wardrobe changes". 


Joe Franco said:


> The bottom line are calories in and out, like you said. I choose to use carbs for energy and performance. They work for me,


They work for me too - just not as well. lol!


Joe Franco said:


> and I can still dead lift over 400 pounds at a body weight of 155 versus over 170 when I started.


That's cool. Although I watched a girlfriend of mine deadlift 358 lbs at the USAPL Raw meet at the Arnold this year, and she did it at 5'3" having dieted down on low carbs to 130 lbs.   (she's natty too)

Over 400's still pretty good though, especially while cutting. 



Joe Franco said:


> And lastly, I cant give everything away here! LOL People hire me for a reason.


I think you'd be surprised with how much people want to pay anyway. I get people offering me money all the time and I give EVERYTHING away.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2011)

And all I wanted was Built's RDL form video for Christmas three years ago...still waiting...
Scuse me...did you say a chick did 358??


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Hey partner, which part of your back gets twinged? Upper, lower or in the center?


 
Just the lower, not too bad though, as its from a combo of things.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> Just the lower, not too bad though, as its from a combo of things.



belt or no?


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> belt or no?


 
No belt. 

I progressed nicely with the JN with the squats, and really should give more days between to rest up before I do deads.  

Feeling fine today!


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 8, 2011)

Built said:


> UD2.0 accomplish very slow recomposition for those running it at maintenance, so perhaps this is what you're doing now? Are you at maintenance calories, below maintenance, or above maintenance?


 
No I am not running the UD2.
And my calories are slighter higher now then when I started. 

The example of the dead lift was not put out there to be compared to a women nor impress anyone. LOL
Its simply a personal guide to my overall strength through the body fat loss process.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2011)

That came out the wrong way on my side Joe. I just cant believe a chick can deadlift that much! 

You said your calories are higher...in what form? protein? carbs? fat?


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2011)

Juggs - yeah, my friend Lynn (handle is lynnlynn) - you've read her posts here and on my other board. 

Joe, you should read up on UD2.0 - it sounds similar to what you're doing, and it might agree with you very well.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> That came out the wrong way on my side Joe. I just cant believe a chick can deadlift that much!
> 
> You said your calories are higher...in what form? protein? carbs? fat?


 

Carbs are higher on my workout days.

No biggie my man. 
I dont think her bodyfat was bt 5 and 6  percent while hitting the max and does deads last on the back routine for reps!!  

Besides, we have seen Miss T dead lift close to 300 weighing 115 during her prep last year.


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2011)

Why are you doing deads last, Joe?  And why for reps?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> Carbs are higher on my workout days.
> 
> No biggie my man.
> I dont think her bodyfat was bt 5 and 6  percent while hitting the max and does deads last on the back routine for reps!!
> ...



Yes that's right! Theresa Evans did do that!


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 8, 2011)

Built said:


> Why are you doing deads last, Joe? And why for reps?


 
For the challenge and higher reps really hits my hamstrings much more. 
In addition, at a lower body weight I really need to get warmed up since there is less cushion and the higher reps are a tad safer. 

But I did run a program last fall doing singles of the 531 and my own rep scheme.

I just like to mix it up and keep the body/mind guessing. 

Lotsa bouncing, but still proud of this one! 






YouTube Video


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2011)

You don't worry about your form deteriorating for these high rep deads, Joe? I'd be freaked about that!

(Edit: unless they're dimel deads - which yours almost are, I think. Dimel's, I think you drop a bit faster, then explode up a bit faster than how you do yours. )

What do you mean about keeping the body guessing? I hear this phrase a great deal, but it seems to mean different things to different people. What does it mean to you?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 8, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> The bottom line are calories in and out, like you said. I choose to use carbs for energy and performance. They work for me, and I can still dead lift over 400 pounds at a body weight of 155 versus over 170 when I started.


 
Damn impressive.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 9, 2011)

Built said:


> You don't worry about your form deteriorating for these high rep deads, Joe? I'd be freaked about that!


 
No, my form is pretty good from the first to the last rep. 



Built said:


> (Edit: unless they're dimel deads - which yours almost are, I think. Dimel's, I think you drop a bit faster, then explode up a bit faster than how you do yours. )


 
Never heard of those.


Built said:


> What do you mean about keeping the body guessing? I hear this phrase a great deal, but it seems to mean different things to different people. What does it mean to you?


 
The more you do the same thing, the less effective it becomes. Our bodies are made to adapt.
Sure there are many variables, but this happens often. Plus, I need to change up the order and routines for not getting bored and increase the interest. 




omerta2010 said:


> Damn impressive.


 
Thanks my man!!


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 9, 2011)

6/8

Shoulder and bicep workout:

Second round for this workout, and it still gives me a good pump. Increased were made all around and the energy was solid. Move through the JN 3's without too much of a challenge. Good gains on the in db curls and very happy since just 3 months back I wasn't curling anything!!

Db Press: 3 warms, 90/3,3,3,3,7
Side lateral big drops: 40 30 20 (x4)
Front raise: 55 65 65
ss with Db shrugs: 90 x 3
Incline db curl: 2 warms, 40/5 48/8,7
Cable curl big drops: 55 45 35 (x4)
Con curl: 30/9 25/14
Ab work: 3 ss

Split cardio 
25/20

6/9
Complete rest day!


----------



## Built (Jun 9, 2011)

I think those sort-of are dimel deads - they're close enough that they're doing what dimels are supposed to. Regular, off-the-floor deads where the weight is set down between reps and your hips start lower, I don't think I'd want to do for a twenty rep set. But I can see why you're doing the dimels - they're great for lower back conditioning. http://www.westside-barbell.com/westside-articles/articles2008/lowerback_june08.pdf


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 11, 2011)

6/10

Quads and calves workout:

Start to the final round of the JN. All in all really like doing this rep scheme and when I change split,(more to come later) I will keep this rep scheme in for the lead of exercises. The goal was to hit and exceed the number. Well, I did one extra rep which was solid. The back was still tender, but made it through. 
The rest of the workout though, was killa and made straight up gains. The Strike has begun, and the sustained energy was fantastic. Morning bw was at 153.

Squat: 5 warms, 290/2 315/1 335/1 355/1 375/4
Hack squat: 2 warms, 270/6 295/8 drop set
Leg ext: 2 warms, 90/10,9 drop set
Squat w/chains: 2 warms, 235/6,12
Calf work: 6 sets of singles

Split cardio
20/25


6/11

Chest and tricep workout. 

Awesome workout this morning on just one meal!! LOL Energy wa rockin and made all gains. The Strike is ON!!!!! Felt great and things are coming together nicely. Move the weight well with the last round of 3's for the JN on the flat bench. I was most happy with the slight incline db numbers. 

Flat bench: 4 warms, 205/1 225/1 235/5
Slight incline db press: 2 warms, 100/8,7 drop set
Slight in db fly ss: 40 45 50
Chest dips: 3 sets to fail
Tricep pressdown: 2 warms, 70/8 75/8
Ly Db ext: 30/9 25/10,8 into double drop

Cardio 
20/25

Check in weight: 152.5
My changes over the last two weeks have done more than what I expected. Time to add in more carbs.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 12, 2011)

Lightening STRIKES 

Personal best at this bw. 







YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Jun 12, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> Lightening STRIKES
> 
> Personal best at this bw.
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2011)

ferris bueller you're my hero lol


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 13, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Joe Franco said:
> 
> 
> > Lightening STRIKES
> ...


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 13, 2011)

6/12

Back and hamstring workout:

Little slow moving into the workout. We had nasty storms here and it kept the dogs and kids up all night. But fortunately, I was able to sleep in a little bit. 
Looking forward to this workout, as it was the test out for the JN triples. I was happy to bang out 5 reps with 405. Personal best at my current body weight. Although I will continue to do deads through out the prep, I dont think I will be going to max. All in all an excellent workout and did more volume as the energy increased throughout. 

Deads: 5 warms, 335/1 365/1 385/1 405/5
Lat pulldown underhand: 2 warms, 140/8 150/8,8
T bar row: 3 warms, 205/5 225/8 180/12
Lat pulldown wide: 110/10 100/12,12
1 arm row: 85/12,11
Leg curl: 2 warms, 60/7,6 drop set
Stiff leg bar: 2 warms, 225/20

Split cardio: 20/20


6/13

Shoulder and bicep workout:

Very effective pump and burn and did what was called for plus!!

Db press: 3 warms, 75/2 85/2 95/5
Side lateral big drops: 40-30-20 x4
Front raise db ss: 30 35 35
with bar shrugs: 185 x3
In db curl: 3 warms, 45/5 50/5 drop set
Cable curl big drops: 55-45-35-25 x2
Con curl: 30/12,12
Ab work: 3 ss

Split cardio 
25/20


6/14
Will be complete rest day!


Great finish to the JN 3's. I must say it really did help keep me accountable on the main lifts during this time of prep. I will finish off with a deload on the main movements, or my version of. And then I will do a mix of workouts hard to set myself up for the next phase. Going into the show starting after my vacation will be a 5 day split. I may continue to use the JN program but for different lifts such as front squats, and db chest press instead. I will also begin to practice posing when I return.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 15, 2011)

6/15

Quads and calves workout:

Deload on the squat, but made my quads scream with higher reps. Fueled by Strike HD 8, I felt like I could have kept on going!! Pump and burn were great, and was strong all the way through. The drop into 225 after the last heavy squat set was just enought rest to take the weight off. 

Squat: 5 warms, 265/5 285/5 305/5 325/5 drop right into 225/15
Leg press: 3 warms, 405/16 450/15
Db walk lunge: 1 warm, 60/6 65/12
Leg ext big drops: 65-55-45-35 (4x)
Calf singles raises: 6 total sets

Split cardio
20/20


----------



## Built (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, I'll bite. What's in Strike HD 8?


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 16, 2011)

Beyond Nutrition latest product!
Increase metabolism and mood.



mg / Serv:​​​​​Epimedium Extract 20%​​​​​250​​​​​1,3 DMAA​​​​​25​​​​​Forskolin 10%​​​​​50​​​​​L-Carnitine​​​​​1000​​​​​Caffeine​​​​​200​​​​​Green Tea​​​​​100​​​​​Yohimbine HCI​​​​​2.5​​​​​Phenylethylamine​​​​​250​​​​​


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2011)

It's the shiznit!
Built, would you like to log the fat burner?


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 17, 2011)

Just a quick update:

Continuing with the deload workouts but its only a deload on the first movement. 
The rest of the workout is still all out and making gains. To time to lose! 
The last two training session were solid and happy with the progress. 
I will finish up this 4 day split tomorrow with delts and biceps, and then a complete rest day on Sunday. 

Thereafter, I will plan ahead start my 5 day split that I used last fall/winter. 
This routine will allow me a little more volume per muscle group and give me more rest between workouts. A great way of leading into the competition.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 21, 2011)

Not sure where I left off, but here goes!

Sunday June 19th. 
Complete rest day. 
Was off the diet for Fathers Day, and it felt good. 

For this and next week, I will continue to do the four day split until I am back from vacation. The workouts are more instinctive for these two weeks, but all is good as I am very sore from yesterdays Quads/calves workout!!! 

Here is what I did exercise wise, 
Leg Press: 10 sets
Bar lunge: 5 sets (worked up to 2 sets with 175)
Leg ext ss
with sumo db squat: 4 sets
Calf work: 5 sets

Split cardio.

Today June 21st, I nailed out a solid Chest and Tricep workout. 

Flat db press: worked up to 110's for two sets of 5!
In bench: 4 sets
IN db press: 3 sets
Rack push ups: 2 sets
Rope press down: 3 set
Dip: 3 set
Bar ext: 3 sets
Abs

Split cardio


Tomorrow I will hit Back and hams before going to NY for a couple of days. 
Thursday will be an off day, and back to instinctive training!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok listen if we land the million dolla deal, dont bother me


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll send one of these and not bother you.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jun 26, 2011)

Sunday June 26th

Made it through the challenging week!
It was tough for the fact I was in NY for a couple of days to attend a funeral of my aunt. I missed two workouts and the diet was off track, but had a couple of great ones the last two days and back at it. 

Today is a travel day as we are going on vacation for the week. I plan on continuing the 4 day split while I am away and plan on eating as clean as possible. 
Once I come back, I will begin the 5 day split, hit the diet hard and then decide on the show for this year. 

My plans may have changed for competing and when. It has nothing to do with being ready or not, its really a gut feeling on what I think is best for me at this time. 
Balance and family are my priority. So I might do 1 or 2 shows this fall or wait till next spring.

All is well, and looking forward to see what lies next.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 5, 2011)

July 5th

After a couple of weeks of finishing up the 4 day split with instinctive training, I am ready to move on. I will be using my 5 day split and will apply the Juggernaut rep scheme to the main movements. They include, Front Squat, Db Chest Press, Stiff leg deads, and Seated Shoulder press with a bar. Very excited to see how I progress. 

As far as competing, things have changed for the fall. For many reasons (personal and profressional), and not one of them is the fear of not being ready, it looks like I will push it till the spring. Even though I did eat freely on vacation, it was not too damaging, but I plan on getting down to a certain point and will make the decision. Either I will keep on going and do a local show or diet up and stay with in striking distance while keeping my strength up. 

And that is the truth!


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 5, 2011)

7/5

Quads workout:

Back on the 5 day split and off to a great start. Like I mentioned earlier, I am doing the JN rep scheme, and for quads using the front squat. It was a challenge by the end, but handled it well. I think the number I started with is on point and will find out test out time in a couple of rounds. Entire workout brought a solid pump. Felt great and focused.

Front squat: 4 warms, 190/10,10,10,10,10
Walk db lunge: 2 warms, 75/6,6
Leg ext ss: 70 70 70
with Leg press: 180 225 270
BW squat: 1 warm, 16 reps
Low ab work: 6 sets

Split cardio
20/20


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 6, 2011)

7/6

Back and calves:

Forgot how much I dig just doing back without deads. Dont get me wrong, deads are a staple, but doing just a day of rows is killa. The pump and focus were on today brought to you by Strike! Faster tempo just because I felt great. FYI, my legs are very sore from yesterdays training! 

Pull ups: 5 sets to failure
T bar row: 3 warms, 205/8 215/8 160/17
Lat pulldown underhand: 2 warms, 120/11 130/9
Db bench row ss: 65x3
with Str arm pulldowns: 35x3
Calf work: 2 warms, seated singles 4 sets, 2 burn sets

Split cardio
25/25


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 7, 2011)

7/7

Chest and triceps workout:

The week continue to be solid on the new split. Doing the JN 10's was not to difficult today and looking forward to breaking new numbers next round. Great combo of movements and was feeling full and tight. The body weight is slowly coming back from the vacation, but I am in no hurry. I have my goals and they will be laid out in a couple of weeks. For now, its getting strong and staying relatively lean.

Flat db bench: 2 warms, 65/10,10,10,10,15
In bench press: 2 warms 175/8 185/6 drop set
Chest dips: 3 sets to fail
Flat fly: 1 warm 50/10,11
Ly db ext: 1 warm, 30/6 35/4 drop set
Tricep press: 1 warm 60/9,8
1 arm underhand press: 15/12,12
Ab work: 6 sets

Split cardio
25/20


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 8, 2011)

7/8

Hammy workout:

Felt great to focus on the hammies alone. Although not challenging yet, the workout was great and I made up for the ease of the stiff legs. I am also using the Juggernaut reps scheme for the stiff or what some call romanian deads. The hardest part was on the last set holding on. I am not using straps. 

RSLDL: 3 warms 190/10,10,10,10,15
Leg curl: 2 warms 55/8 57/6 drop set
Reverse bar lunge: 2 warms 135/6 155/8
Good mornings ss: 95 115 115
with Db Leg curl: 50 50 40
IN/Out thigh: 3 sets

Split cardio 
20/20


7/9

Complete rest day!!


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 10, 2011)

7/10

Shoulder and bicep workout:

Really nice finish to the first round of the 5 day split using the JN.
Great energy and felt strong through out. Looking forward to round two and see how I progress. Again, the weight was not too challenging but was is nice about this routine, is that is will correct itself after the first wave.

Seated bar delt press: 2 warms, 120/10,10,10,10,15
Seated side lateral: 2 warms, 40/8,10,10
Rear delt raise ss: 20 25 30 30
with Db shrugs: 65 75 75 75
Barbell curl: 2 warms, 105/8,8 drop set
1 arm preacher: 25x3
Rope curl: 35/15 40/15

30 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 11, 2011)

7/11

Quads and abs workout:

Second round of the JN on front squats. Nailed it!
All gains were made during the workout and it was a hot one with the temps raising here in the area. Very happy exceed the 10's on the last set of fronts. And always fun doing squats to finish up the routine.

Front squat: 3 warms, 175/5 195/5 215/10,10,12
Db Walking lunges: 2 warms, 80/6,6
Leg Ext ss: 75x3
with Leg press: 225 270 315
Wide stance squat: 165/8 185/8 205/13
Ab work: 3 ss

Split Cardio
20/20


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 13, 2011)

7/12

Back and calves workout:

Straight up gains on this one, and the pump was fantastic. 
The combo of Strike and All Out is killa. Ask me if you like to know!
Happy with the pull ups progression, as they were avoided for some time do to my elbow issues, but no more. 

Pull ups: 5 sets to failure
T bar rows: 3 warms, 210/8 220/8 165/16
Lat pulldown under: 2 warms, 122/11 132/9
Db bench row ss: 70 70 70
with Str pulldowns: 35x10
Seated calf work: 3 warms, 3 singles set, 2 burns

Split cardio:
30/20


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2011)

Keep it going partner!


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Keep it going partner!


 
Back at it, and thanks!!!


7/13

Chest and tricep workout:

Moving along nicely and still not a challenge with the JN reps, but that will change soon, LOL. On a whole, the workout was great and with high energy. The focus is coming back and really digging the change back to this split. 

Flat db press: 2 warms, 72/10,10,16
In bar press: 2 warms, 175/8 185/8 drop set
Chest dips: 3 set to failure
Flat db fly: 1 warms 52/8,9
Db Ext: 1 warms, 30/6 35/5 drop set
Tricep pressdown: 1 warm, 60/9 65/8 drop set

Split Cardio: 

30/20

I am making a push to regain the leanness prior to my break. So that is why I am still doing the cardio!! But I will stop right before I reach the level of losing strength.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 14, 2011)

7/14

Hammy workout:

More of the same, solid training and gains. Looking forward to finishing this round so the JN reps can adjust accordingly. As noted below by doing 215 for 18 reps and that was not to all out failure.
Test out will begin Sunday for all the main lifts. 

RSLDL: 3 warms, 175/5 195/5 215/10,10,18
Leg curl: 2 warms, 55/8 60/7 drop set
Reverse bar lung: 2 warms, 145/6 165/8
Wide leg press: 2 warms, 315/12 340/12
In/out thigh: 4 sets

Split cardio
20/20


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 16, 2011)

7-15

Shoulder and bicep workout:

Did what was called for plus!! Solid workout

Seated bar press: 3 warms, 135/10,10,15
Side lateral seated: 2 warms, 40/9 42/9 drop set
Rear delt raise ss: 25 30 30
with db shrug: 75 85 85
Barbell curl: 2 warms, 110/8,9 drop set
1 arm preacher curl: 30/10 25/12
Rope curl: 40/13 45/12

Split cardio
20/20


7/16 

Complete rest day!


Looking forward to the third round to test out and set up the next wave with reps of 8's.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 17, 2011)

7/17

Quads and abs workout:

Well rested and was looking forward to this workout.
It was test out time for the front squats on the 10 reps. The goal was 235 for 10 but was able to nail out 13, almost 14 but dropped the weight. The rest of the workout had plenty of energy and could have kept on going. And for kicks threw in some jump squats with dbs!! Well fueled!

Front squat: 3 warms, 160/5 190/3 225/1 235/13
Step db lunge: 2 warms, 75/6,8
Leg ext: 2 warms, 85/13,12
Leg press: 2 warms, 360/15 
Jump db squats: 20, 30, 35
Ab work: 5 sets

split cardio
20/20


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 18, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> 7/17
> 
> Quads and abs workout:
> 
> ...



Joe,
I am sending a guy over to you for posing soon lives in warrington so hes close.  Sheena will be getting in contact with you soon as well.  You probably do not know me via screen name, but I did shelly's contest prep for her show last fall. Keep pumping dude you look great.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 18, 2011)

hardasnails1973 said:


> Joe,
> I am sending a guy over to you for posing soon lives in warrington so hes close. Sheena will be getting in contact with you soon as well. You probably do not know me via screen name, but I did shelly's contest prep for her show last fall. Keep pumping dude you look great.


 

How is it going buddy, and thanks for the support.  I wont give you away. LOL


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 18, 2011)

7/18

Back and calves workout:

Great workout and made some rep gains on the bw pullups. I was able to do 3 more total from last week. For me that is good! LOL I also changed the order a tad for the fact the forearms were sore so I did t bars towards then end. Higher volume with a faster tempo. On a roll......

Pullups: 5 sets to failure
Db bench row: 2 warms, 85/11 90/9 drop set
Lat pulldown under: 2 warms, 135/10 145/10
T bar row: 3 warms, 180/11 195/10
Str arm pulldown: 35/12 45/11,10
Calf work: 3 warms, singles x 3 set, 3 burn sets.

Split cardio
20/30


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 19, 2011)

7/19
Chest and triceps workout:

Test out for the flat db press on the 10 reps. The goal was using 80's for 10 and I was able get 15 good ones. Its to be expected to surpass the goal for the first round. So, next time I plug in the max weight for the db press, I will add 12.5 to the 105 total. Onward and upward!! LOL All in all a solid workout with nice energy throughout. 

Flat db press: 3 warms, 75/2 80/15
In bar press: 2 warms, 175/8 190/7 drop set
Chest dips: 3 sets to failure
Flat db fly: 1 warm, 55/9 50/10
Ly db ext: 1 warms, 30/6 35/6 drop set
Tricep pressdown: 2 warms, 65/9,8
Ab work: 6 sets

Changing my cardio scheme, will only list total time from now on;
Cardio: 55min


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 20, 2011)

7/20

Hammy workout:

Test out day for the romanian stiff legs. Knowing I went light to start, I knew I would blast past the 10 reps with 235. The goal was 20, but I was able to nail out 30 reps. What a burn!!!! The idea is for every rep past the goal to add 5 pounds. Since I did 20 more, I will meet half way for the next round and add 50 pounds not 100 to the new max. LOL The rest of the workout was still solid but I was spent. 

RSLDL: 3 warms, 225/2 235/30
Leg curl: 2 warms, 57/7,7 drop set
Rear bar lunges: 2 warms, 155/6 175/8
Wide leg press: 2 warms, 315/12 360/14
In/out thigh: 4 sets

Total Cardio: 50 min


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 22, 2011)

7/21

Shoulder and bicep workout:

Great training with a faster tempo after the test out of the seated shoulder press.
Also made some nice gains on the seated side laterals. For the biceps, mixed the order up for the fun of it. Will be adding 12 pounds to the next round of 8's for the press.

Seated bar press: 3 warms, 140/2 150/15
Seated side lateral: 2 warms, 40/9 45/7 drop set
Rear delt raise: 30x3
ss with Db shrug: 80 85 75
1 arm preacher curl: 25 30 35/10
Barbell curl: 1 warm, 85/9,10 drop set
Rope curl: 45/12,10
Ab work: 5 sets

Tot cardio: 50min


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 24, 2011)

7/22

Rest Day

7/23

Quads and abs workout:

Deload or off the numbers for the JN starts today. But I do push it on all other movements. For the front squat, I did go up to the test out weight from the last workout but just did 5 reps. Played around with the leg press and stuck with higher reps. In addition, did some quick burn out sets. Writing this the next day, and I am sore!!

Front squat: 3 warms, 175/5 195/5 2015/ 235/5
Step lunge: 2 warms, 80/6 85/6
Leg ext: 1 warms 75/12,14
Leg press: 2 warms, 315/15 360/15 3 burn sets
Ab work: 6 sets 

20 min cardio

Decided to back off on the cardio and start the slow add of carbs. Its time!


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 26, 2011)

Catch up time:
The last few workout have been deload for the lead off movements. So what that means, not going all out. The reminder though of the workouts, still are balls out, and at times mixed up the order of the round. I have one more deload workout tomorrow and then its on to the adjusted reps of the Juggernaut and doing reps of 8. All increases were made so this round will be more of a challenge. 
Diet and cardio has been on point. Cut the cardio back and added some carbs. Bodyweight is stable and my energy is high. Looking forward to see how the next month progresses.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 29, 2011)

7/28

Quads and abs workout:

New round of routines and onto the 8's for Juggernaut. 
With the correct weights, this round will be more challenging and it sure was for starters!! The 5 sets of 8 reps with 215 was tough, but managed through. The first couple sets I didn't rest as long and then I did take the much needed rest to finish. The remaining workout was solid and happy with the results. Will make gains as I go!

Front squat: 4 warms ups, 215/8,8,8,8,8
Hack squat: 2 warms, 225/5 270/5,5 drop set
Leg ext: 1 warm, 85/10,12
Step ups: 1 warm, 60/8 65/8
Sissy squat: 2 x
Ab work: 5 sets

20 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 30, 2011)

7/29

Back and calves workout:

Great workout and start to this round. A little more volume than usual but the fast tempo kept the workout in check. 

Lat pulldown palms in: 3 warms, 140/10150/10,10
Bent over row: 2 warms, 215/6 235/6,8 180/15
Close pulldown ss: 105 120 130
with Pullover: 50 x3 
Bent over row db: 1 warms, 75/11,10
Calf raise: 2 warms, Donkey raises 90x3, 2 drop sets

25 min cardio.

Moving forward, I let my body reset and relax this past Thurs eve. And what that means is simply went of the diet plan. I will continue for the next two days, and put the new plan into place Monday morning. With the time I have, I can experiment a little bit. The goal is to stay leaner but still anabolic. More details to come but I will be doing what I call a carb wave or heavy rotation. Proteins and fats will be constant.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jul 31, 2011)

7-30

Chest and triceps:

Great workout and did what was needed. Set a new baseline, and looking to make gains over the next couple rounds.

Flat db press: 3 warms, 75/8,8,8,8,12
Slight In bar press: 2 warms, 185/8 190/6 2 drop sets
In db fly: 1 warm, 50/11 52/10
Push ups: 2 sets to failure
Rope ext: 1 warm, 40/11,10 drop set
Tricep dips: 3 sets to failure

Outdoor sprints 10x

7-31

Complete rest day.


Tomorrow starts new meal plan to get back at it. Looking forward to some changes and allow the body make gains and get lean.


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 1, 2011)

8/1

Hammy workout:

Energized today to the fullest even though its another hot one here in the NE.
For those who dont know, I do train out of my garage converted into a studio. 
Point being, it can get hot. For the workout, nice start with the secondary movments and will move forward on them. The stiffs were adjusted from the test out set of 10's and this round felt about right. 

SLRDL: 4 warms, 240/8,8,8,8,12
Stand single leg curl: 2 warms, 35/10,10
Db Split Squat: 1 warms, 45/8,10
Good mornings ss: 95 105x2
with leg curl: 40 x3
Ab work: 3 ss

20 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 3, 2011)

8/2

Shoulder and biceps workout:

Solid finish to the first round of the 8's. Being the next day while typing this, shoulder are sore. Which is rare for me. Faster tempo workout and got a great pump. Trying out a tad more volume with higher reps.

Seated bar press: 3 warms, 140/8,8,8,8,12
Bar shrug: 2 warms, 225/12 235/11
Front raise ss: 45 55 65 70
with side lateral: 25 x 4 
Stand db press: 40/13 35/15
Alt db curl: 2 warms, 45/6 50/8
Cable curl: 1 warms, 55/11,10
Con curl: 30/13 25/15

25 min cardio


8/3

Quads and abs workout:

Sometimes the best workouts are when we least expect it. Train just after one meal and being on the third day of lower carbs, it was a mental challenge. Normally train later in the day but for clients, needed to change it up. The front squats that were called for today was the 2nd round of 8's. 240 for three sets of 8! Long story short, I powered through them. Very happy and the rest of the workout, was a quad buster with the higher rep drop sets. Nailed it.

Front squats: 4 warms, 200/3 225/3 240/8,8,8
Leg ext: 1 warms, 80/10 85/11 no rest drop set 60/15
Hack squat: 2 warms, 225/8 no rest drop set 135/15
Sumo bar squat: 2 warms, 175/12 no rest drop set 135/15
ab work: 6 sets

20 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 5, 2011)

8/4

Back and cavles workout:

Fantastic workout today and the extra carbs sure did help!! Pump was really quick and held it most of the workout. Gains across the board so pleased. The one downer was straining my right calf muscle on my second working set. I literally felt a pop and then pain. I stopped and went right for the ice. Nothing too serious as these things happen.

Lat pulldown palms in: 3 warms, 150/10 160/9
Bent over row: 3 warms, 240/6,7 185/16
Close pulldown ss: 120 130 135
with Pullover: 55x3
Db bent over row: 65/13,14,12
Calf works: a few sets then muscle strain

25 min cardio


----------



## carmineb (Aug 5, 2011)

i am just catching up with all the journals....  Great detail and journal, I am picking up some great ideas and tips


----------



## Gorilla Muscle (Aug 5, 2011)

I love the journal. Pics please. ^_^ Thanks Mr. Franco for posting your logs!


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 7, 2011)

carmineb said:


> i am just catching up with all the journals.... Great detail and journal, I am picking up some great ideas and tips


 
Thanks for checking in and glad its helpful.  Any quesitons, hit me up. 




Gorilla Muscle said:


> I love the journal. Pics please. ^_^ Thanks Mr. Franco for posting your logs!


 
TU, but please call me Joe!!    Pics will come at the end of the month. 





Little catching up!!

Aug 5th

Chest and biceps workout:

Again, with the extra carbs the energy was way up!! LOL
Did what was needed to be done and made gains.

Flat db press: 4 warms, 85/8,8,12
Slight In press: 2 warm, 185/8 190/7 2 burn sets
In db fly: 1 warm, 50/10 55/10
Push ups: 3 sets to failure
Rope ext: 1 warm, 40/10 45/9 drop set
Dips: 1 warm, 1 chain/10,9
Rever pressdown: 40/12 45/11
Ab work: 6 set

25 min cardio

Aug 7th

Total rest day.
Worked then played with the kids as my wife had the night out. 
Good times.



Aug 8th

Hammie day!!

First thing in the morning workout with good rest. Made big gains for this workout considering the larger jump for the stiff legs. Rest of the workout was fantastic, as I used both Strike and All Out!!

RSLDL: 3 warms, 225/3 250/3 265/8,8,12
Single leg curl: 2 warm, 35/11 37/11
Db Split squat: 1 warm, 45/8 50/8
Good mornings ss: 95 115 135
with leg curl: 40 x 3

20 min cardio


----------



## Built (Aug 7, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> Tomorrow starts new meal plan to get back at it. Looking forward to some changes and allow the body make gains and get lean.



So what's the new meal plan, Joe? Something you've done before, or are you incorporating some of the groundbreaking advances many of us are working with now (ie intermittent fasting, only eating carbs at night, three meals instead of six, yada yada yada)?


----------



## Gorilla Muscle (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok Joe. Thanks. ^_^ You can post pics of your gym and gym buddies too! Let us see your bodybuilding fellas. People who support you along the way.


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 8, 2011)

Built said:


> So what's the new meal plan, Joe? Something you've done before, or are you incorporating some of the groundbreaking advances many of us are working with now (ie intermittent fasting, only eating carbs at night, three meals instead of six, yada yada yada)?


 

Ha ha, nothing is ground breaking in this world!!

Just doing a larger carb wave.  3 low days, 2 high, and then 2 moderate.
Higher protein and lower fat.  Number will vary on body weight, type, and experience level. So far so good

All in all, not to complicated and looking for a variety of body types to use this wave.


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 8, 2011)

Gorilla Muscle said:


> Ok Joe. Thanks. ^_^ You can post pics of your gym and gym buddies too! Let us see your bodybuilding fellas. People who support you along the way.


 
Hate to disappoint, but its just me!!  I train alone in my home studio.


----------



## Built (Aug 8, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> Ha ha, nothing is ground breaking in this world!!


Ah, in hyperspace, nobody can see your tongue in your cheek. 

To be fair though, you'd think I'd grown a third eyeball when I mentioned to my colleagues I only eat my starchy carbs at night and I skip breakfast. I mean, I've done the PM carbs thing for ten years now - I know, hardly a novelty to many of us - but you know what it's like in the mainstream: "Six meals a day, carbs in the AM, no carbs after six PM blahblahblah" - it's as if nobody in the industry got past the first chapter of Arnold's Encyclopedia of Bodybuilding. 



Joe Franco said:


> Just doing a larger carb wave.  3 low days, 2 high, and then 2 moderate.


I remember trying to set this up once - I found it easier (and just as helpful) to just do "high" and "low" carb days. For me, high is "over 100g" and low is "under 100g" - usually about 150g on the high days, and about 60g on the low days. I do high-fat though. In general, the largest share of my calories comes from fat. I go a little lower in fat on the higher carb days, and bring up protein a bit more then, too, but it's just for comfort. I'm monstrously hungry on the higher carb days, even on higher calories. I really need the satiety protein brings. Plus, of course, no carbs until my bedtime meal.  Works a charm. 



Joe Franco said:


> Higher protein and lower fat.  Number will vary on body weight, type, and experience level. So far so good



Did I misunderstand? I thought this was YOUR diet that was being tweaked. 


Joe Franco said:


> All in all, not to complicated and looking for a variety of body types to use this wave.



It's the classic setup that's been used for as long as I've been reading in physical culture. I think the first time I read it was Twin Peaks' post on Mind and Muscle about ten years ago. I found a copy of the original on the internet archive - this one taken in 2003 (although I know it was written earlier):

http://web.archive.org/web/20030911...dandmuscle.net/main.php?pageID=159&issueID=15

Jodi posted about it recently: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/119105-twin-peaks-carb-cycling.html

It was a good paradigm for its day. Others have similar setups - UD2.0 for example - to take advantage of the various metabolic states incurred. I'm sure you've read UD2 - personally, I found the carbups too long and too high for my comfort, but I've used the basic setup with success in the past - just did a shorter cycle and a lower carbup, and of course more fat during the low-carb sections. My body just needs fat - and lots of it. I usually suggest getting in at least a half a gram per pound lean mass; in practice, mine's never lower than about 80g for my 120 lbs lean mass.

Where do you like your fats, Joe?


----------



## Gorilla Muscle (Aug 9, 2011)

Man, if you walk beside my I'd look like a baby. ^_^


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes my diet, but its educational to have others try variations of it.
The idea is similar to the UD2, as it is compelling, but I do agree,  its a bit extreme and not applicable for the long duration. 
My goals are year round, not just 8 weeks. 

For beginners who I work with I do only High and Low.

Fats are equally distrubuted through out the day but very low pre and post workout meal.


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL, when I asked where you like your fats, I meant at what level, not the meal timing LMAO! I mentioned I keep mine as high as my calories allow, and never lower than about .7g/lb lean mass. Truth be told when I eat at maintenance (about 2000 cals a day, give or take) I like to keep my fats well in excess of 100g daily. 

I see no real advantage to doing anything other than "high" and "low" days. And UD isn't too extreme for a man like you, I'm sure. You like your carbs high; when I eat them that high, they make me hungry. I know plenty of people who use UD2.0 year round. You can use it to bulk, as well; it's not just for cutting.

How is what you are doing similar to UD2.0?


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 10, 2011)

Built said:


> LOL, when I asked where you like your fats, I meant at what level, not the meal timing LMAO! I mentioned I keep mine as high as my calories allow, and never lower than about .7g/lb lean mass. Truth be told when I eat at maintenance (about 2000 cals a day, give or take) I like to keep my fats well in excess of 100g daily.
> 
> I see no real advantage to doing anything other than "high" and "low" days. And UD isn't too extreme for a man like you, I'm sure. You like your carbs high; when I eat them that high, they make me hungry. I know plenty of people who use UD2.0 year round. You can use it to bulk, as well; it's not just for cutting.
> 
> How is what you are doing similar to UD2.0?


 

Fats right now are about 40 to 50 grams

Its similar as to doing 3 different days, very low, moderate and higher. 

And I am not hungry.




8/8 

Shoulder and bicep workout: 

Nothing less then productive, felt good through and changed out the bar shrugs for higher reps on the dbs. Did what was called for!! Side note, I really like doing the lighter higher rep set at the end of working a body part. 

Seated bar press: 3 warms, 155/8,8,12 
Db shrug: 2 warms 105/13,11 
Front raise ss: 50 60 70 
with side lateral: 25x3 
Standing db press: 35/16,14 
Alt db curl: 2 warms, 50/6 55/8 
Cable curl: 1 warm, 55/10 60/11,9 
Con curl: 25/16 

25 min cardio 


8/9 

Quads and abs": 

Test out time on the 8's with the front squat. Reach the goal but failed at hitting my personal goal of 10. It happens. The grip just wasnt there, I think next time I will chalk the bar up to get a better grip. The rest of the workout was on fire, as I used 5 Strike's spread out prior to the workout. 
Really happy! 

Front squat: 4 warms, 200/3 230/1 250/1 265/8 
Leg ext: 2 warm, 90/10 burn set 
Leg press: 2 warms, 350/15 405/15 drop set 
Sumo bar squat: 2 warm, 185/8,15 
Ab work: 6 sets 

20 min cardio 

Here is the link to the front squats 
‪IFPA Joe Franco front squat 265 x 8‬‏ - YouTube 

And if anyone who might be interested, 
I am on twitter! 
Twitter 

--


----------



## Built (Aug 10, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> Fats right now are about 40 to 50 grams
> 
> Its similar as to doing 3 different days, very low, moderate and higher.


I know, right - it's virtually the same. Come to think of it, UD2.0's not dissimilar, except the low carb days are all in a row, then the carbup, then the moderate days, on the weekend. He just clusters 'em, matching them up with the training: depletion to get rid of glycogen for the low days, tension to set up for the carbup, power on the moderate days. 

I find it amazing how you can be comfortable with your fats at half where I run mine - you outweigh me by what, fifty pounds? But then, you're male, and you've never been fat. Both of these are known to impact upon normal satiety patterns - men and women tend to respond differently (women generally get more satiety from protein and fat; men it's protein and VOLUME) and former-fatties often need protein higher in order to feel the same satiety they did on higher calories, before we dieted down. Those protein calories are still calories, they have to be paid for somewhere - either fewer grams of carb, or of fat, or both. 

Those front squats were sick btw.


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Built! 




A couple of solid workouts the past two days... 

8/11 

Chest and triceps workout: 

To the point, made gains throughout and the test out with 8 reps on the JN program with 95 pounds. Able to bang out 14. Very happy with that since pressing is not my strong point. 

Flat db press: 4 warms 95/14 
Slight in bar: 2 warms, 195/6,6 drop set 
In db fly: 1 warm, 55/10,11 
Push ups: 2 sets to all out failure 
Rope ext: 1 warm, 40/9 45/8 drop set 
Tricep dips: 1 warm, 1 chain/11,10 
Reverse pressdown: 45/13,12 
Ab work: 4 set 

25 min cardio 

Video of the db pressing 
IFPA Pro Joe Franco 95 x 14 db presses - YouTube 


8/12 

Hammie day!! 

On to the fun where I was most anticipating. Doing 295 test out for 8 reps, but I knew I was going to get more. The goal was 25, but I nailed 21. Still happy, and I can tell you my hams were pumped after this set. I will be adjusting this next round by a lot more weight to make the 5's more challenging. 
Rest of the workout was nice. 

RSLDL: 4 warms, 295/21 
Single leg curl: 2 warms, 35/8 40/9 
Db Split squat: 1 warm, 50/8,12 
Leg curls: 2 warms, 50/9,8 drop set 

20 min cardio 

Video of the 295 x 21 
IFPA Pro Joe Franco 295 x 21 rsldl - YouTube


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 14, 2011)

8/13 

Complete rest day. 

Posing class, and then went back to my house with most of the people 
who took class and they each got a free spray tan by my wife. Her new business 
is www.BeachBumTanz.com 


8/14 

Shoulder and bicep workout: 

Early morning workout, and test out for the seated bar press. Goal was 170 for 8's and got 12 good reps out. Mixed up the routine a bit since my kids were hanging in the gym, but all in all felt great and got a decent pump. 

Seat bar press: 4 warms, 170/12 
Db Shrug: 1 warms, 100/12,11,10 drop set 
Front raise ss: 60 70 75 
with side lateral: 25 25 20 
Stand Db press: 40/12,14 
Cable curl: 2 warm, 60/8 70/11 75/9 
Db alt curl: 40/8 45/7 35/10 
Con curl: 25/20 

25 min cardio 

Tomorrow starts deload. Just will back off the main lift a little bit but will hit the rest of the workouts hard.


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 17, 2011)

A couple of deload workouts in the book. For these I tend to still keep the intensity up but change up the order or reps for a change. For the quad day, I just did reg squats but push it on all other movements to failure. And for back just a regular workout since there are no lifts on the JN. 
Today will be a deload day for the chest and triceps and I expect more of the same! 

I am though looking forward to the next round of newer routines and reps of 5 for the JN.! 

Diet plan note. Since I started my new carb wave 2.5 weeks ago, I have dropped 2 pounds. Feel great and you can see those two less pounds off. Just another pound or so, and I will be at the range I want to hold for the nex few months.


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 19, 2011)

Solid finish to the deload workouts for the past two days and feeling great. 
Tomorrow will be a complete rest day and then on Sunday starts the next round of new workouts and doing reps of 5 for the Juggernaut. 

In the diet news, I have been doing my carb wave for 2.5 weeks, and I have lost 3 pounds when I weighed in Thursday morning. That morning weigh in is after the 3 days of low carbs. I like where I am at and really dont want to go much further. So I will reassess, and either add carbs or cut cardio. Will decided after one more week.


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 21, 2011)

8/21 

Quads and calves: 

First round of the new set of exercises and reps of 5 for the Juggernaut. 
The first couple working sets were slow as its just takes me time to get warmed. Nailed what was called for and the workout was solid. I also brought back squating with chains. Always like hearing them! LOL 

Front squat: 4 warms, 230/5,5,5,5,5,8 
Leg ext: 2 warms, 90/10,11 
Squat w/chains: 2 warms 215/8 235/10 
Leg press: 1 warm, 315/15,20 
Calf raises: 6 total sets 

20 min cardio


----------



## BigMuffin (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey buddy just wanted to stop in and say you look great and reading between what Built and yourself have posted I have learned a fair bit.


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 23, 2011)

BigMuffin said:


> Hey buddy just wanted to stop in and say you look great and reading between what Built and yourself have posted I have learned a fair bit.


 
Thats is great and thank you. 
Any questions, hit me up, and I will do my best. 






8/22 

Back workout: 

Solid workout for being first thing in the morning. Just was a busy day ahead so I banged it out early. Nice pump and burn to the first round of this routine with a faster tempo. The low back has been tight from the front squats, so this was also protective but effective! 

Db bench row row: 2 warms, 75/10 85/10,9,9 
Lat pulldown wide: 2 warms, 120/10 125/11 drop set 
Bent over row w/chains: 2 warms, 205/10 225/9 
Rope pulldown: 2 warms, 120/12,10 drop set 

25 min cardio 


8/23 

Chest and tricep workout: 

Another solid workout and first time using the beta version of the new pre workout powder. WOW, it set me on fire and I almost sprinted through the workout. Solid start this round and the 5's for the flat db press. Happy with the way things are going!! 

Flat db press: 3 warms, 90/5,5,5,5,5,8 
In db press: 2 warms, 80/9,10 
Flat bench with chains: 2 warms, 175/9,10 
Rack pu: 2 x failure 
Close tri pressdown: 2 warms, 65/8,7 
Bar ext: 45/10,11,9 
KB: 15/18,16 

25 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 24, 2011)

8/24 

Hammie workout!! 

Killa workout and was slow to start, but finished up strong the my hams were cooked. First round of the 5's with the adjusted weight, and now getting harder. 
Added back in the assisted glute hamms and follow by curls did the trick. 

RSLDL: 5 warms, 285/5,5,5,5,5,10 
Glute ham raise assisted: 4 sets 
Leg curl: 2 warms, 55/7,8 drop set 
Stiff leg chains: 1 warms, 245/10, 255/14 
Low back work: 6 sets 

20 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 25, 2011)

*current progress*


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2011)

Legs looking huge, great job


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Legs looking huge, great job


 
Thanks my man!



8/25 

Shoulder and bicep workout: 

New round and I always dig that. The JN 5's were not hard as I got 12 reps on the last set. Pump and burn were on point. 

Shoulder press: 3 warms, 150/5,5,5,5,5,12 
Side lateral descent sets: 3x from 35 
Steering wheels: 4 x with 35 
Upright row cable: 2 warms, 60/12,11 
Hammer curl: 2 warms, 60/8,9 
Close grip curl ss 
with 1 arm cable curls: 3 x 

25 min cardio 


Tomorrow is a scheduled off day and Saturday is a non training day also. 
I have my show that I promote each August. The OCB Mid Atlantic Battle for the Belt. 
If your in New Jersey check it out. 
http://www.thenaturalmusclenetwork.com/OCB/Contests/2011/BurlingtonNJ2/OCB082711NJentry.pdf 

The only change to the show is that the evening portion will start earlier due 
to the weather.


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 28, 2011)

8/28 

Quads workout: 

After two off days of training for preparation of my one show I promote I was ready to go. Yesterday was a long day and more so a challenge since we had to be finished before a certain time due the hurricane. All in all, the show was a hit and with great competitors and help, it was a fantastic time. 
On to the workout, nailed it!!! 
After I got going and banged out the front squat sets, I demolished my quads.. 

Front squat: 4 warms, 215/2 240/2 255/5,5,5,7 
Leg press: 2 warms, 450/10,15 
Step bar lunge: 1 warm, 145/6 155/8 
Leg ext ss: 70 75 75 
Sumo db squat: 85 x 3 

20 min cardio


----------



## BigMuffin (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey brother just stoppping in and wanted to say ! Your looking good bro.


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 30, 2011)

BigMuffin said:


> Hey brother just stoppping in and wanted to say ! Your looking good bro.


 

Thank you!



8/29 

Back and calve workout: 

Nice progression today and made gains. Legs and lower back were sore from the previous workout, so I lead off with the db bench rows again. Higher volume and faster tempo led to a fantastic pump. 

Db Bench row: 2 warms, 85/8 90/10,10,9 drop set 
Lat pulldown wide: 2 warms, 125/8,8 
Bent over row/chains: 2 warms, 225/11,10 drop set 
Rope pulldown: 1 warms, 115/11 120/10 
Chin ups: 3 sets to failure 
Calf raises: high reps x 7 sets 

25 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Aug 31, 2011)

8/30 

Chest and Triceps: 

In summary, great workout with gains!! I am hoping the JN will help my chest size and thickness over time. We will see next spring. 

Flat db press: 4 warms, 100/5,5,5,10 
In db press: 2 warms, 85/8,7 
Flat bench 1 warm, 145/11 155/10,19 
Rack push ups: 2 x failure 
Close pressdown: 2 warm, 65/8,8 drop set 
Bar ext: 45/11,12,10,10 
Ab work: 6 sets 

25 min cardio 


8/31 

Hammy day! 

Killed this workout and this combo is great for really digging deep into the hammies. Happy with the number on the JN with this one. 

RSLDL: 5 warms, 295/5 315/5,5,5,10 
Glute ham assisted: 4 x 
Leg curl: 2 warms, 57/8,8 drop set 
Stiff leg close feet: 1 warm, 205/10 225/15 
Low back work: 3 sets of 3 movements. 

20 min cardio


----------



## independent (Sep 1, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


>



All f-ing natural. You look better than most of the gear users here.


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> All f-ing natural. You look better than most of the gear users here.


 
Thanks my man.  

The formula is the same, just may take a little long with out the gear.


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 2, 2011)

9/1 

Shoulder and bicep workout: 

Just felt great today with good things going on. And it was reflected in todays workout. 

Seated bar press: 3 warms, 170/5,5,5,10 
Side lateral descents: 3 x from 35's 
Upright row cable: 2 warms, 70/11,10 
Floor raise: 15 20 20 
Hammer curl: 2 warms, 45/6 50/10 
Close grip curl: 1 warms, 90/10,9 drop set 
1 arm cable curl: 20/9 15/14 
Ab work: 5 sets 

25 min cardio 

Weigh in: 155.5 (just where I want to be) 


9/2 

Complete rest day - maybe? LOL


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 4, 2011)

9/3 

Quad workout: 

Test out round for the 5 reps on the Juggernaut for front squats. 
Even though it was an earlier workout, I hammered my quads and very happy to 
do 8 reps with 280. All increases from last workout and truly energized with the beta version of All Out V2. 

Front squats: 5 warms, 245/1 265/1 280/8 
Leg press: 2 warms, 450/10 475/15 
Bar step lunge: 1 warms, 150/6 160/8 
Leg ext ss: 70 75 75 
with db sumo squat: 85 95 95 

20 min cardio 

Video of the 280 x 8 fronts 
IFPA Pro Joe Franco 280 x 8 front squat - YouTube


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 5, 2011)

9/4

Back and calve workout: 

Early workout due to plans today and hanging with the family. 
Fast tempo workout with a fantastic pump. Nailed some personal best on the db bench row. Nice moment since it takes away the low back pressure.

Dv bench row: 4 warm, 85/8 95/9,8 drop set
Chin ups: 4 sets to failure
Lat wide: 1 warm, 110/11,10,10
Bent over row chains: 1 warms, 185/10 205/10,11
High pulldown: 1 warm, 40/12 45/12
calf raises: 8 sets

Cardio: 25 min


9/5

Chest and tricep workout:

Test out set for the flat db presses. I can say this was hard and I am right were I should be. I was able to squeeze out one more rep for 6 on the 110's. The rest of the workout was nailed as I had a great night's sleep. Felt strong!

Flat db press: 4 warms, 100/2 110/6
In db press: 2 warms 85/9,10
Flat bench chains: 1 warms, 165/10 175/8,9
Rack push ups: 3 sets
Bar ext: 2 warms, 65/11,9
Close pressdown: 50/11,10,9

25 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 6, 2011)

9/6

Hammie workout:

Test out for the the rsldl. Content that I did 345 for 11 and easily surpassing the 5. 
So with that, the weight will be adjusted for the final round when doing 3's. 
Strength and overall workout was effective. Looking forward to either doing JN or the 531 for next phase after the 3's. I will go back to reg squats and deads. 

RSLDL: 5 warms, 325/1 345/11
Glute ham raise assisted: 4 x
Leg curl: 2 warms, 60/5,8 drop set
Stiff leg close stance: 1 warms, 215/10 235/15
Low back work: 3 ss of 3 movements

20 min cardio

Video of 345x11
IFPA Pro Joe Franco rsldl 345x11 - bw 156 - YouTube


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 8, 2011)

9/6

Shoulder and bicep workout:

Quicker tempo workout as I wanted to see off my son for his first day school. 
I knocked out the first exercise before it was picture time with his new backpack!! Great times. I was able to do 8 reps, 3 greater than what was called for. More of a challenge was is solid. Happy with the workout and feel. 
Deload round is coming up and although I dont care for it mentally, the body could use it. The only difference is backing off on the first movement.

Shoulder press: 4 warms, 175/2 185/8
Side lateral descents: 3 x
Barbell shrug: 135/20 155/20 175/18
Floor raises: 20/6,8,9
1 arm cable curl: 1 warm, 25/8 30/12
Close barbell curl: 65/14,15,14
Hammer curl: 1 warms, 40/6,10

25 min cardio

Thurs morning weight in: 155.5 (same as last week)


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 11, 2011)

Mini update.

In the middle of the deload round, and the workouts have been very good. 
All is well with the training and looking forward to the juggernaut reps of 3's. 
This is the last round and the plan is to switch the movements up and head back into the 531 again. 

Great time of the year coming up with some great shows and clients hitting the stage. Planing on going to a couple this fall including the Yorton Cup. 
Very excited to say I should have 3 pro figure competitors hitting that stage along with a number of first time competitors reaching their goals. 

That's it for now and pushing hard, the truth!


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 14, 2011)

9/14

Quads workout:

Onto the 3's round for the Juggernaut and this was a challenge. Although is was a challenge, feeling great as I am using a new version of All Out, and the motivation is high!! Nothing like squat 2x in a workout.
Right now still holding the low end weight and the workout was nailed for a first round. The carb wave is very effective. 

Front squats: 4 warms, 225/3 260/3,3,3,3,5
Walking db lunge: 2 warms, 75/6,6
Leg ext ss: 70 80 80
with sissy squats: 3 x 
Squat: 2 warms, 225/5,8

Cardio 20 min


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 16, 2011)

9/15 

Back and calves workout:

A great combination of exercises that lead to a great pump. Energy and feel are up as its getting slightly cooler here in the NE. I dig it!! Good starting numbers to build upon.

Pullups: 5 sets
T bar row: 3 warms 205/8 215/8 drop set 160/15
Lat under: 2 warms, 120/12 130/11
Db bent row: 65/10,12,13
Db pull over: 65/10,112
Calf work: 2 warms, 90/15,14,12 2 drop sets

25 min cardio


9/16

Chest and triceps workout:

Early morn workout due to client's timing. Still solid and had the AVO2 flowing.
Again, good starting numbers and looking forward to progression over the next few weeks. 

Flat db press: 3 warms, 100/3,3,3,3,8
Chest dips: 2 warms, 4 chains/7,7
Slight in bar press: 1 warm, 145/10,9 burn out set
Flat fly: 45/12 50/10
Tricep pressdown: 2 warms, 70/9 75/7 drop set
Close db press: 50/9,19
1 arm pressdown: 15/13,12
Ab work: 5 sets

25 min cardio

9/17 
complete rest day, teaching posing class!


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 19, 2011)

9/18

Hammy workout:

Even though its was an early morning workout, it was solid. Took a few warm up sets to get into the groove. Nice combination of movements and effective for breaking down some fibers! LOL The 3's were challenging but let it all out on the last set.

RSLDL: 6 warms, 295/3 325/3,3,3,3,8
Leg curl: 2 warms, 60/8 62/5 drop set
Reverse step lunge: 2 warms, 135/6 145/10
Db Leg curl: 1 warm, 52/10 60/10
Db Stiff leg: 1 warm, 75/22

20 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 20, 2011)

9-19
Shoulder and biceps:
Another favorite round on exercises.  Moved through the 3's well for the presses and happy with the effects of the training. 
Seated bar press: 4 warms, 170/3,3,3,3,8
1 arm side lateral cable: 2 warms 25/9,10
Rear delt raise: 2 warms, 35/11,12
Db shrug: 65/22 75/16,17
In db curl: 2 warms, 45/5 50/5,6
Cable curl: 1 warms, 55/10 60/10
21's: 2x with bar
25 min cardio

9/20
Quads workout:
This was a challenge doing the second round of the 3's on front squats.  I was able to nail 4 set of 3's of 285.  The goal test out will be with 315 next round, and I know I want to get 5 reps.  That will be a pr for me.  The rest of the workout was great and did some squating again as the third movement.  Actually looking forward to leading of with back squats soon.   
Front squats: 5 warms, 245/1 265/1 285/3,3,3,3
1 leg-leg press: 2 warms, 160/8 170/8
Squat: 2 warms, 235/5 255/10
Leg ext ss: 70 75
with Sissy squats: 2 x to failure
20 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 22, 2011)

9/22

Back and calves workout: 

A good workout, but was still a bit sore from the previous quad training. And from that the low back was tight so I didn't go crazy over the t bar rows. Other than that, all gains were made in weights and reps. Solid pump going on.

Pullups: 5 sets
T bar rows: 2 warms, 135/15,15,15
Lat pulldown under: 2 warms, 130/10 135/9
Db bent over row: 2 warm, 75/12,11
Db pullover: 75/14
Calf work 2 warms, 90/15,16,14 2 drop sets

25 min cardio


9/22

Chest and triceps.

Great workout today and nailed it. Just felt great today and well rested. 
Added a couple of sets here and there for the extra push.

Flat db press: 4 warms, 100/2 107/3,3,3,4
Chest dips: 2 warms, 4 chains/10,9 drop set
Slight in bench: 2 warms, 155/8,8 drop set
Db fly: 45/12, 50/11
Db ext: 1 warm, 25/8 30/7,6 drop set
Tricep pressdown: 50/8 60/10,11
Ab work: 5 set

25 min cardio


Carb wave dieting is working fantastic for myself over the last 7 weeks. Maintaining a nice level of leaness and strength and energy is great. 

Will have two days off, Fri and Sat, doing a mini trip with the family!


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 26, 2011)

After two days off, I had two great workouts!

9/25

Hammy workout:

Little slow moving since it was early and wanted to bang it out to hang with my kids. 
Lots of warm up sets to get the back loose. Got it done and made some nice gains!! Looking forward to the final all out round of the 3's.

RSLDL: 5 warms, 315/3 340/3 360/3,3,3,5
Leg curl: 2 warms 60/7 65/4 drop set
Reverse bar lunge: 2 warms, 145/6 165/8
Stiff leg db: 75/10 85/20
Up leg curls: 40/12,11
Ab work: 6 sets

Cardio = 25 min


9/26

Shoulder and biceps workout:

Another bamming workout and had increases across the board. The one exciting note is that I am curling good weight again and the forearm pain is not there. Happy with the progression and feeling good. 

Shoulder press bar: 3 warms, 155/3 175/1 185/3,3,3,8
One arm cable lateral: 2 warms, 27/9 30/10
Reverse delt raise: 2 warm,s 35/11 37/9
Db shrug: 85/19,16
Incline db curl: 2 warms, 50/5 52/5,5
Cable curl: 1 warm, 60/8 65/9
21's: 2 x

25 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 28, 2011)

9/27

Quads and abs workout:

Was looking forward to this workout as its the last one for the JN 3's and test out. 
Going in I had a lot going on mentally and not feeling 100 percent. Its happens. I was able to get the prescribed 3 reps with 315 but not my goal of 5 reps. Just couldn't hold on to the bar. Again, it happens. From that result, I torched my quads out of frustration and made increases from last workout. 

Front squat: 6 warms, 295/1 315/3
1 leg pres: 2 warms, 160/8 180/10
Squat: 2 warms, 245/5 265/10
Leg ext: 1 warm, 80/12 85/10
Sissy squat: 2 x failure
Ab work

20 min cardi


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 29, 2011)

Solid two days of training, and the bw remains in the range I desire.

9/29

Back and calves workout:

All gains across the board for this third round and as I progress, adding a few extra sets here and there. 

Pullups: 5 sets
T bar rows: 3 warms, 205/8 215/9 160/18
Lat pulldown under: 2 warm, 130/10 135/9 drop set
Db bent over row: 1 warms, 65/13,12
1 arm cable row (H): 50/9 40/12
Calf work: 2 warms, 90/15,15,13 3 burn sets

25 min cardio


9/30

Chest and triceps:

Again, increased the volume a tad for the fact of feeling good. Test out for the 3's on the flat db press and happy to get 5 good reps with the 112's. 

Flat db press: 3 warm, 100/3 110/1 112/5
Chest dips: 2 warms, 4 chains/10,9 drop set
Slight in bench: 2 warm, 160/8,8 
Flat db fly: 1 warm, 50/12,10
Tricep pressdown: 2 warm, 70/8,9 drop set
Db ext: 30, 25, 20
1 arm pressdown: 15/15,13
Ab work: 4 sets

25 min cardio 

--


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking good partner.


----------



## Joe Franco (Sep 30, 2011)

9/31

Hammy workout:

Was eager to get this one done. Test out time for the romanian stiff leg deads. 
Reach my goal that was 395 for 5, and better yet, drop set with 315 for 16. After those two sets and legs curls, I was toast. Video's are below of both lifts.
All in all a strike driven workout and tomorrow's off day will be needed. Looking forward to bring back regular deads very soon.


RSLDL: 6 warms, 345/3 375/1 395/5 315/16
Leg curl: 2 warm, 60/5 65/5,5 drop set
Reverse bar lunge: 2 warms, 115/8 135/8
High Leg curl: 2 sets with 35

20 min cardio

video of 395 x 5
Beyond Nutrition's IFPA Pro Joe Franco rsldl 395 x 5 - YouTube

video of 315 x 16 
Beyond Nutrition's IFPA Pro Joe Franco rsldl 315 x 16, 2x bw - YouTube


----------



## Joe Franco (Oct 3, 2011)

10/2

Shoulder and bicep workout:

Really good workout and nailed the goal of doing a triple with the bar shoulder press. 
I was able to get 5 good reps where 3 was called for. All gains on movements for the shoulders. 

Shoulder press: 3 warms, 155/3 185/1 195/1 205/5
Side lateral cable: 2 warms, 30/8,9
Reverse delt raise: 2 warms, 35/11 40/9
Db shrugs: 85/20,17,14
In db curl: 2 warms, 50/5,6 drop set
Cable curl: 1 warm, 60/8 67/9 drop set
21's: 2 x failrure
Ab work: 4 sets

25 min cardio

10/3

Quads and abs deload, 20 min cardio

one with front squat for a while so I did regular squats and mixed it up a bit. Nice pump and burn

Update: 

Very happy with the Juggernaut results and how I applied multi exercises to it. Been on it since the spring so a change is needed.
The plan is set for the next cycle. Continue with my 5 day split, change off the lead movements and follow my modified 531 rep breakdown for the lead off. I will start this at the end of the week. 
I will roll with the 531 until I get burnt out from it, but I do plan on 8 waves.


----------



## Joe Franco (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice week of deload and mixing it up workouts. I will finish up with shoulder and biceps today and then have two days off. After that, I will start a new round of my 5 day split, but will apply my modified version of 531 to each of the squat, deadlift, flat bench and high incline db shoulder press. Of course I will be low balling the weight to give myself some momentum. As far as the diet goes, all is well and happy were I am at The focus will be to maintain my current bw range until Jan 1st. Then, changes will be made to start the slow cut for the show.


----------



## Joe Franco (Oct 10, 2011)

10/10

Quads and abs:

After a two day rest mini getaway, and finding out the results of my clients from the big show on Saturday, I was ready to rock n roll!! 531 is it and first up were regular squats. Did what was needed but will have to get use to the heavier weight on my back. No worries. 
The rest of the workout was killa!!

Squat: 4 warms, 275/5 295/5 310/5,6
Hack squat: 3 warms, 225/6 250/8
Leg ext: 1 warm, 80/11,11
Db step ups: 1 warm, 60/8 65/8
Squat: 165/10,18
Ab work: 4 sets

20 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Oct 12, 2011)

10/12

Back and calves workout:

Nailed it on all cylinders. Just a great workout and with a faster tempo.

Palm in pulldown: 3 warms, 140/8 155/8,9
Bent over row: 2 warms, 205/6 225/6,7 185/15
Rope pulldown: 1 warm, 110/11,11 drop set
Chin ups: 3 sets to failure
Db pullover: 65/10,14
Donkey calf raises: 3 warms, 90/16,14,14 2 drop sets

25 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Oct 13, 2011)

10/12

Chest and tricep workout:

First time leading off with flat bench for a long time. Wasn't to bad and handled the weight ok for the first wave of 531. The rest of the workout was solid and set up the new round well to make gains. Pump was on.

Flat bench: 3 warms, 185/5 205/5 210/5,6
Slight in db press: 2 warms, 95/6,6 drop set
In db fly: 1 warm, 50/11 52/10 
Push up: 3 sets to fail
Rope pressdown: 1 warm, 40/8 42/7 drop set
Tricep dips: 4 sets to failure

25 min cardio


10/13

Dead and hammy workout:

Again another first in a while with the regular deads. Grip was off a bit and feel, but I am confident I will get back this sooner then later. Great workout and really dig the combo's of these movements. Pure burn of the hams..

Deadlift: 3 warms, 305/5 325/5 345/5,6
Glute ham raise assisted: 4x
Db split squat: 1 warm, 45/8 55/10
Good mornings: 2 warm, 135/10,12
Leg curl: 35/10,15

20 min cardio

Check in weight still holding between 156 and 157 after lower carb days.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 13, 2011)

So what is different for your 5/3/1 version vs the standard. 

Looks like some great workouts already this first week.


----------



## Joe Franco (Oct 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So what is different for your 5/3/1 version vs the standard.
> 
> Looks like some great workouts already this first week.



Thanks my man!!

Well, just a couple of sets.   I will add a set between the last two so I dont have to make a big jump, and I will do the last weight 2 x, with the second time to complete failure.


----------



## Joe Franco (Oct 16, 2011)

10/14

Shoulder and bicep workout:

Did what was needed to be done but was interrupted one to many time with some business that I had to attend to. Most times, I just let things go, but needed to give some attention this time. So the workout was a bit choppy. All in all still effective, just lack of focus at points. Its life!!



10/15

Quada and abs workout:

Made up for yesterdays workout by far. Solid gains, and the squating was much more confortable then last time. Felt great with the cooler air, and a ton of energy. 

Squat: 5 warms, 295/3 310/3 320/3 330/4
Hack squat: 3 warms, 240/6 265/10
Leg ext: 1 warm, 82/12,12
Db step ups: 1 warm, 65/8,8
Squat: 165/10,20
Ab work: 4 sets

20 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Oct 17, 2011)

10-16

Back and calves workout:

Lat pulldown palms in: 3 warms, 145/8 160/9,9
Bent over row: 2 warms, 210/6 230/6,8 drop set
Rope pulldown: 1 warms, 112/11 117/9 drop set
Chin ups: 3 sets
Floor rows: 1 warm, 40/12
Donkey calf raises: 3 warms, 90/15 135/17,15,12 2 drop sets

25 min cardio

10-17

Chest and triceps workout:

Flat bench press: 4 warms, 195/3 210/3 220/3,5
Slight in db press: 2 warms, 95/7,7 drop set
In db fly: 1 warm, 52/10,11
Push ups: 2 sets to failure
Rope pressdown: 1 warm, 40/8 45/8,8 drop set
Tricep Dips: 2 sets to fail

25 min cardio.

Both workout were on point and the 531 felt good on the flat bench. Gains were made all around and looking forward to the next deadlift workout and to see how my body responds.


----------



## Joe Franco (Oct 19, 2011)

Great finish to the second round of 531. Made some solid gains and soreness along with it!! The deads felt better the second time around so looking forward to some nice progression. For the shoulder press, little too light but repping it out is not a bad thing either...

10/18

Hammy workout: 

Deadlifts: 5 warms, 295/3 325/3 345/3 365/3,5
Glute ham raise assisted: 4 x
Db split squats: 1 warm, 50/8 60/8
Good mornings: 2 warms, 140/10,12
Leg curl: 37/10,15

20 min carido


10/19

Shoulder and biceps workout: 

High inc db press: 3 warms, 75/3 85/3,12
Trap bar shrug: 2 warms, 195/15,15
Front raise plate ss
with side lateral: 3 x
Barbell curl: 2 warms, 85/8 95/8,8
Alt db curl: 1 warm, 40/6 45/8
Con curl: 25/10,10

25 min cardio

Body weight still in check!!!


----------



## Joe Franco (Oct 20, 2011)

10-20

Quads and abs workout:

Feeling a little beat and a little cold coming on. Just run down!
Wanted to get this workout in since I am planing on two off days due a busy schedule. So I pushed through on the first test out round for 531 and did what was needed. Slow moving but after the squats felt better and the workout was pretty good. Finished with supersetting with squats and hacks!! Rock on..

Squat: 4 warms, 275/5 315/3 335/1 345/1,2
Hack squat: 3 warms, 250/6 275/10
Leg ext: 1 warm, 85/10,12 drop set
Squat ss
with Hacks: 3 x
ab work: 4 ss

20 min cardio

Weigh in: 156.5 to 157


----------



## Joe Franco (Oct 24, 2011)

Solid two day of training after two rest days. Friday had a lot of business to finish up including re fi on the home, and then Saturday traveled to Baltimore to watch a show with a couple of clients.
Had a good early morning workout hitting back on Sunday and then test out
for the 531 on chest today. Nice increases and progression for both workouts. 
And today's workout was fueled by a high carb cheat meal last night. Carbs do increase performance!! LOL

10/23

Back and calves:

Lat pulldown palms in: 3 warms, 147/8 162/9,9
Bent over row: 3 warms, 215/6 235/6,8 185/17
Rope pulldown: 1 warm, 112/10 117/11 drop set
Chin ups: 3 x fail
Db floor row: 1 warm, 50/10,12
Calf work: 7 total sets

25 min cardio


10/24

Flat bench: 4 warms, 210/3 225/1 235/1,3
Slight in db press: 2 warms, 95/9,9 drop set
In db fly: 50/10,12,12
Flat bench 3 way's: 3x
Rope pressdown: 2 warms, 50/8,7 drop set
Bar ext: 45/12,11
Dips ss
with reverse pressdown: 2 x

25 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Oct 25, 2011)

10/25

Deadlift hammy workout:

Was looking forward to this workout as the deads have slowly increased. The test out round of the 531 and nailed it. The grip was better, and I will be increasing next round. The goal was 385 and did the single pretty easily and then did a second set for 4 reps. Looking forward to getting this back into the 400's...
All in all, hammies were fried.

Deads: 3 warms, 315/5 345/3 365/1 385/1,4
Glute ham raise assisted: 3 x
Db split squat: 2 warms, 65/10 burn set
Leg curl: 1 warm, 45/10 50/9,8 2 burn sets
Good mornings: 1 warm, 125/18

20 min cardio


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 26, 2011)

Great looking workouts! simple back to basics stuff, love it. 
Nice numbers too, especially with your bodyweight, Strong bro!


----------



## Joe Franco (Oct 28, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Great looking workouts! simple back to basics stuff, love it.
> Nice numbers too, especially with your bodyweight, Strong bro!


 
Thanks my man.  No reason to do fancy workouts as they have proven to be effective for years!!!



Little catching up.

Finished the 531 on point with the shoulder press and pretty much smoked the numbers. All in all I will be increasing the weights for the second round. 

Its deload round now, and got in my quad workout yesterday. Although I didnt squat as heavy, I still thrashed my quads on all other movements. 

Will be having two off days, today and Saturday. I am away for the big natural bb pro show, the Yorton Cup. Besides helping at the show, I have guided and coached a few figure pro competitors for the show. They all look great and gonna kill it. 
Will be back early Sunday morning, and planning on training that afternoon. 

--


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 1, 2011)

10/30 and 31

Just a couple more workout of deload then will begin the second wave of 531. 

The 2 off days did me well, and during the one off day, I was helping out clients and judging part of the Yorton Cup. Wow, the men's pro was just ridiculous. I do have a lot of work to do. Very competitive group and set the bar up higher again!!

Today will be a deload of hamstring/deads and tomorrow delts/biceps.
Again, my deloads are just going a lighter on the focus movement and I do not let up 
on the rest of the execises


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 1, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> Today will be a deload of hamstring/deads and tomorrow delts/biceps.
> Again, my deloads are just going a lighter on the focus movement and I do not let up on the rest of the execises


 
I like this idea, going light on everything always made me feel like I'd be better off just skipping it.


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 3, 2011)

11/3

Quads and abs:

Was really charged up for the fact of doing a new routine and the second round of 531. Nailed the workout and in fact, added the weight wrong and did 5 more pounds on the working sets!! LOL The jump squat really finished them off. The workout really thrashed the quads and even cramped up on the cooldown cardio. I had to spend a few minutes stretching..

Squat: 4 warms, 285/5 305/5 325/5.5
Leg press: 3 warms, 450/10,14
Bar lunge: 2 warms, 155/6,8
Leg ext: 1 warms, 70/12,15
Jump squats: 25/10 30/10 35/10
Ab work: 4 sets

20 min cardio


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2011)

Joseph you need to take some remedial math now?? Nice job big guy!


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Joseph you need to take some remedial math now?? Nice job big guy!



I was too amp'ed up on Strike HD-8!!


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 5, 2011)

11/4

Back and calves workout.

Little slow getting moving since my entire lower body was wrecked from the day before.
By the working sets on the rows, I started to finally loosen up. The remainder of the workout was sweet with a fantastic pump. Nice start to this round.

Bent over rows: 4 warms, 205/5 225/5 235/5,8 drop set
Lat pulldown wide: 1 warm, 110/10,9,9 drop set
Bench db rows: 2 warm, 80/9,9 drop set
1 arm cable row: 50/10 45/12,13
Close pulldown: 70/18 85/15
Seated calf raiss: 2 warms, 3 working sets, 2 burn sets

30 min cardio.


Slight changes in the diet and cardio to offset some the family occasions and Holiday's coming up. 
Friday's weigh in was on point. 
Rest day for 11/5


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 6, 2011)

11/6

Chest and triceps workout:

First thing in the morning Sunday workout. Was solid and felt great. Starting numbers were decent and looking forward to increasing them next time out. Nailed the 531 bench press reps.

Flat bench press: 4 warms, 195/5 205/5 215/5,6
In db press: 2 warms, 85/9,7 drop set
Slight in bench press: 1 warm, 125/10,10 burn set
Rack push ups: 2 sets to failure
Decline tri ext: 2 warms 70/7,7
Close position pressdown: 50/10,9 40/14,13
Db KB: 20/15,15

30 min cardio


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 6, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> I was too amp'ed up on Strike HD-8!!


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 7, 2011)

11/7

Deads and hammy workout:

Nothing like a new hammy routine. Killed it and strength is coming back. 
Kept it simple with two types of deads and curls. Determined to see more changes.

Deadlift: 4 warms, 315/5 335/5 355/5,7
Leg curl: 2 warms, 60/7,7,6 drop set
Stiff bar deads: 1 warms, 205/10 225/12
Db lug curl: 50/10 55/9,10
Ab/Adductor work: 4 sets

20 min cardio


----------



## davegmb (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow that is one hell of a hamstring day, do you suffer from DOMS much? I wouldnt be able to touch my toes for a week after that workout!


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Wow that is one hell of a hamstring day, do you suffer from DOMS much? I wouldnt be able to touch my toes for a week after that workout!



Ha ha, little sore today, but that is mostly because I changed the exercises.

Our bodies can tolerate much more then you think, and we are meant to adapt to outside stress.
I think many of us feel that we need more rest then what we really do..
Ok, end rant..lol


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2011)

Couldn't agree more with the above sentiment!

The human body is incredible.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2011)

You're all fat. 

I am the epitome of incredible.


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Couldn't agree more with the above sentiment!
> 
> The human body is incredible.


 
Amen!!




11/8

Shoulder and biceps.

Solid workout and one of my favorites for the detls. Smoked the 531 numbers and got a great pump and burn. But the forearm was acting up a bit during curls so took it easy. 

Db press: 3 warm, 75/5 85/5,12
Side laterals: 2 warm, 40/8,9,9 drop set
Upright row cable: 2 warm, 75/10,10
Rear delt raise on bench: 1 warm, 25/11,11,10
Hammer curl: 2 warm, 50/5 55/5,8
Close grip curl: 1 warm, 85/10 95/10
1 arm cable curl: 15/14,14,12

30 min cardio


11/9

Quads workout:

A little short on time for this workout but did what was called for on the squats. They were still solid even though on just one meal!! LOL Supersetted the barbell step lunge with extensions and the quads blew up. I left out jump squats for the limited time.

Squat: 4 warms, 300/3 320/3 330/3 340/3,3
Leg press: 2 warms, 415/10 460/10,12
Bar lunge ss
with leg ext: 3 x

20 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 11, 2011)

11/10

Back and calves workout:

Digging this workout as I made a couple of changes from last time. Throw in some higher rep overhand rows and 1 arm row. This really helped to blow it up. Solid reps with the lead off bent over rows..

Bent over rows: 4 warms, 210/5 230/5 240/6,7 drop set
Lat pulldown wide: 1 warms, 110/8 115/9,9 drop set
Bent over rows: overhand 135/10,12,12
Close pulldown: 1 warm, 120/10,9,9
1 arm db rows: 75/12,12
Calf work: 8 sets

30 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 12, 2011)

Two great workouts in the books. Made gains on both and really nailed the hammies this morning. Feeling strong and moving forward. Growth is in my future!! LOL

11/11

Chest and triceps:

Flat bench: 4 warms, 210/3 220/3 230/3,5
In db press: 2 warms, 90/10,8,7
Slight in bench: 1 warms, 125/10 135/10,9 drop set
Rack pu: 2 sets
Close grip pressdown: 2 warms 70/8,8 drop set
Decline bar ext: 50/12,11,9
1 arm rope pressdown: 15/10 10/14

30 min cardio


11/12

Deads: 5 warms, 335/3 355/3 375/3,5
Leg curl: 2 warm, 60/8 65/6,4 drop set
Close stance stiff legs: 2 warms, 235/8,12
Db leg curl: 50/10 55/10 57/9 drop set
In/out thigh: 4 s

20 min cardio


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 13, 2011)

and now for something really serious....







YouTube Video


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> and now for something really serious....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

SWEET!!!

can you change my title to this journal to prep for next year?


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 14, 2011)

11/14

Nice finish to the round and exceed last workouts numbers by far.
Was well rested after yesterday's off day. I did mix up the biceps for the fact my left arm is still tender but made it through ok.

Db delt press: 3 warms, 80/3 90/3/10
Side laterals: 2 warms, 40/8 42/8,9 drop set
Upright row cable: 2 warms, 77/10,11
Reverse delt raise on bench: 2 warms, 27/11,10
1 arm cable curl: 2 warms, 25/10 30/11
Barbell curl: 1 warm, 85/8 90/10, double drop sets

30 min cardio


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> SWEET!!!
> 
> can you change my title to this journal to prep for next year?



PM Curt James. I dont have access to this part of the forum.


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 16, 2011)

11/15

Quads workout.

Test out round for the 531 and nailed it. Reps were clean slow and controlled. After doing the squats, then it was an all out assault and really tore it up. Workout moved nicely with good energy. 

Squat: 4 warms, 285/5 315/3 335/1 355/1,3
Leg press: 2 warms, 425/10 470/10,14
Step bar lunge: 2 warms, 145/6,10
Leg ext: 1 warm, 75/14 80/12 drop set
Db jump squat: 30/10 35/10 40/10

20 min cardio


11/16

Back and calves:

Fast moving with a great pump. Stay away from bent over rows since I was very tight from yesterdays leg workout. So I lead off with chin ups and did through in bo's at the end. 

Chin ups: 5 sets to failure
Lat pulldown wide: 2 warm, 117/8,8 drop set
Db bench row: 2 warm, 85/9,8 drop set
Close pulldown: 2 warms, 130/12,11 drop set
Bent over row: 135/8,15
Calf work: 8 sets

30 min cardio


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2011)

Where's the chinup bar at home?


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Where's the chinup bar at home?


 
I have the dip/chin station.





11/17

Chest and Triceps.

Test out for chest and was very happy with my pressing. Never had a good bench.
But figure lets see if it can go up. The rest of the workout was fast tempo and nice energy.

Flat bench: 4 warms, 195/5 215/3 230/1 245/1,3
In db press: 2 warms, 95/8,6 drop set
Slight in bench: 1warm, 135/8 145/9,8 drop set
Rach pu: 2x
Bar ext: 2 warms, 70/8,6 drop set
Close grip pressdown: 55/12 45/14 35/16

30 min cardio

11/18

Deads and hammie workout.

The goal was doing a single for the deads at 395. But went for 405, and nailed out 5 reps. Very happy considering my break from deadlifts. A little short on time, but did a little more volume for the two exercises after deads. Tomorrow is a welcomed off day!

Deads: 4 warms, 315/5 345/3 375/1 405/5
Leg curl: 2 warms, 60/6 65/6,6 2 drop sets
Stiff leg close stance: 2 warms, 215/8 235/8 255/12
*20 min cardio
*


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 20, 2011)

11/19

Shoulder and bicep workout:

Was going to rest but I knew that the next time had zero time to train. Plus, football is on!! Killed this workout and ran right through it. Fast tempo and add a couple sets here and there for the delts. The left forearm feeling better, but still was cautious. 

Shoulder db press: 3 warms, 85/3 95/1,8
Side lateral: 2 warm, 40*6 45/6,8 2 drops
Upright row cable: 2 warms 80/10,10 drop set
Reverse delt raise on bench: 25x4
Close grip b bell curl: 2 warms, 85/8 95/9,8
1 arm cable curl: 1 warm,s 17/12 20/11

30 min cardio


11/20
Complete rest day!


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 23, 2011)

Little catch up 11/23

Rest day on Sunday, and the last three workouts have been deload off of the 531. All is well and the training is solid. For these deload workouts, using slightly higher rep schemes and still going to failure. More or less a change of pace. 
Tomorrow is an off day and then two more deload wo's.. 

Body weight is back down a bit since the change in plan last week. I am exactly where I want to be pre holiday's!!! 

Looking forward to starting the third wave of 531 at this current bw. Should be breaking some PR's at the weight.


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 27, 2011)

11/27

After the de-load round always amp'ed to hit it hard. Even though its my early Sunday morning workout, I was able to hit my number and produce a great workout. Very happy with the start of this wave and felt great. For the squats though, through in a few extra warm up sets. By the time I hit the 330 I was ready.

Squats: 6 warm, 290/5 310/5 330/5,5
Walk db lunge: 2 warms, 75/6,6
Hack squat: 2 warms, 205/8 225/10 135/20
Leg ext: 2 warms, 85/12 drop set
Ab work

22 min cardio


----------



## independent (Nov 27, 2011)

What do you do for calfs?  I read that exercises where your legs are straight are best for bulking the calf, true?


----------



## Joe Franco (Nov 29, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> What do you do for calfs? I read that exercises where your legs are straight are best for bulking the calf, true?


 
Not sure about that.
But I have a fan of using different rep schemes in rounds. 
In other words, stick to one or two movements and do higher reps, 15 to 20, and then after a few workouts mix it up, and do a lower rep range. 



11/28
Back and calves workout:
One of my favorite routines for the back.  Feeling it this morning in a good way. 
Brought back the pullups and t bar rows and these to movements are still king after deads for overall back development.
Pullups: 5 sets
T bar rows: 3 warm, 180/6 200/8,10 drop set
Lat pulldown underhand: 2 warms, 130/10 135/9 drop set
Db bent over row: 1 warm, 65/10,12
Str arm pulldown: 40/12 45/12
Calf stand raises: 2 warms, 45/15 90/12.10 drop set
Single calf raises: 2 sets.
30 min cardio

11/29
Chest and triceps workout:
High energy and nailed it.  Nice set up to make gains, and my new rep 
scheme's are paying off.  I will document them for the new year..
Flat bench: 4 warms, 195/5 210/5 220/5,6
Chest dips: 2 warms, 4 chanins/8,9 drop set
Slight in db press: 1 warm, 75/8,7 drop set
Flat bench chains: 1 warm, 155/11,12
Tricep pressdown: 2 warm, 70/8,8 drop set
Db ext: 30/6 25/8 20/12
25 min cardio - 15 intervals.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you still doing the juggernaut method?


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Are you still doing the juggernaut method?


 
Switched to the 531 format for the main lifts.  
Just started my third wave.





Fantastic two days of training!

Nailed the deads and hitting my stride with them and wreck my delts today. 
A solid first round to this wave of 531

Here is what went down the last two days. Will be resting tomorrow for sure. 

Deads: 5 warms, 315/5 345/5 365/5,6
1 leg-leg curl: 2 warms 35/12,11
Reverse bar lunge: 1 warm, 115/6 135/10
Leg curl: 55/6 45/11,10 drop set
Stiff leg db: 1 warms, 85/20
Ab work: 5 sets

22 min cardio


Db shoulder press: 2 warms, 70/5 80/5 90/5,9
1 arm cable laterals: 2 warms, 25/8,10
Seated lateral: 1 warms, 30/11,10,19
Front raise ss
with db shrugs: 3x
In db curl: 2 warms, 40/6 45/6,7
Cable curl: 2 warms 55/10 60/8 drop set

30 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 4, 2011)

12/3

Quads and abs workout:

Second round for the 531 and very pleased on the progress at my current bw. 
With the increase of strength, I know I am not losing any muscle and slightly dropping bodyfat. Energy is solid and gains were made throughout the entire workout. 

Squat: 5 warms, 315/3 335/3 350/3,3
Walk db lunge: 2 warms, 80/6,6
Hack squat: 2 warms, 215/6 235/11 145/20
Leg ext: 2 warm, 85/12,13 drop set
Ab work: 5 set

22 min cardio.


11/4

Back and calves workout: 

Got it done and made gains!

Pullups: 5 sets
T bar row: 3 warms, 190/6 210/8,10 drop set
Lat pulldown underhand: 2 warms, 135/9,10 burn set
Bent over db rowL 1 warm, 65/12 70/11
Str arm pulldown: 45/12,12
Calf work: 8 sets

30 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 5, 2011)

12/5

Chest and triceps workout:

Solid training today but the flat bench is starting to creep up. Again, not the best bencher per se, but still like the movement for overall strength. 
The rest of the workout was on point and felt great. Made some nice gains.

Flat bench: 4 warm, 205/3 225/3 235/3,3
Chest dips: 1 warm, 4 chains/8,9,9 drop set
Slight in db press: 1 warm, 65/11,10,10
Flat bench with chains: 1 warm, 160/12,11 drop set
Tri pressdown: 2 warm, 72/8,8 drop set
Db ext: 30, 25 20
1 arm pressdown: 15/13,10

25 min cardio, 15 sprints.


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 6, 2011)

12/6

Deads and hammies.

Anger was channelled today and killed it. Period!

Deads: 4 warms, 315/3 345/3 365/3 385/3,5
1 leg-leg curl: 2 warms, 37/10 42/11
Reverse bar lunge: 2 warm, 145/6 165/10
Leg curl: 55/9,7 45/7 35/11
Db stiff legL 1 warm 90/18

22 min cardio

Just created an app, still in the works,
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.andromo.dev6937.app6662


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 7, 2011)

12/7

Shoulder and biceps workout:

Nice finish to this round of 3's. And looking forward to the test out round starting on Saturday. Tomorrow is a rest day. Strength is moving forward and I am seeing changes in my look as my body weight is stable with in a couple of pounds. 
The plan I am on is going well and need to follow thins for another 3 weeks. Then its on!!

Shoulder press: 3 warms, 85/4 95/3,8
Side lateral 1 arm cable: 2 warms, 27/9,10
Stand mod side lateral: 1 warms, 30/10,9 drop set
Close grip front raise: 1 warm, 50/9,10,12
In db curl: 2 warms, 45/6 47/6,6
Cable curl: 1 warm, 55/10 60/8
Con curl: 30/9 25/14
ab work: 5 sets

30 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 9, 2011)

12/9

Banging test out round for the 531 squat. And all increases for the third straight workout. Pump and burn were on.. 365 for a single and then triple, and the morning bw was 156.5

Squat: 4 warms, 285/5 325/3 345/1 365/1,3
Walking db lunge: 2 warms, 80/6 85/6
Hack squat: 2 warms, 225/8 245/10 155/20
Leg ext: 1 warm, 75/10 80/12 drop set

22 min cardio


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesomely strong numbers at that BW. 

Glad to see your 5/3/1 scheme is working for you. What type of program you switching to in a few weeks?


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesomely strong numbers at that BW.
> 
> Glad to see your 5/3/1 scheme is working for you. What type of program you switching to in a few weeks?


 

Thanks my man!!

No more free meals is the first, and I plan on doing a 3 low, 1 high carb day rotation for the month of January.


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 12, 2011)

Little Catch up time for the last three workouts:

Solid training, and hitting good numbers on the test out rounds. 
Was content to do 250 for a single then double on the flat bench. 
Overall mind to muscle has really been increasing of the last few weeks. 
This may have to do with the mini experiment with Strike HD 8 and the dosing I am using. Just really good workouts!

The highlight was today for deads, 
Personal best, Joe Franco Deadlifts - 425x3. bw of 156 - YouTube

Here are the workouts:


Back and calves:

Pullups: 5 sets to failure
1 arm db row: 2 warms, 95/10 100/10 drop set
Lat pulldown under: 2 warms, 140/11,10
Bent over row over hand: 2 warms 175/12,13
Str arm pulldown: 45/12,13,11
Calf work: 8 total sets.

30 min cardio


Chest and triceps

flat bench: 4 warms, 210/3 235/1 250/1,2
Chest dips: 2 warms, 4 chains/11,10 
Slight in db press: 2 warms, 75/8,7
Flat x reps: 3 sets
Tricep pressdown: 2 sets 75/8,7 drop set
Db ext: 30/7 25/12,10

30 min cardio


Hammy and deads:

Deads: 4 warms 315/5 365/3 385/1 405/1 425/3
Leg curl: 1 warm 55/8 60/6,6 drop set
Reverse bar lunge: 2 warms, 155/6 175/8
Stiff leg db: 2 warms, 90/15,18

22 min cardio


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 12, 2011)

Once again awesome strength and congrats on the PR. 

Cool tune as well, I haven't heard that song in forever.


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Once again awesome strength and congrats on the PR.
> 
> Cool tune as well, I haven't heard that song in forever.


 

Thank bro.

Some of those old Loveboy tunes were lifting music back in the day for me..


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

You forgot the shoelace tied around your head and no red Reeboks??? WTF?


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You forgot the shoelace tied around your head and no red Reeboks??? WTF?



I do have the red leather pants though....


----------



## davegmb (Dec 13, 2011)

Loved the video keep them coming


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

Your a whole load of freak Joe, crazy strength mate! love stopping by to see how your going. all the best.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 14, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> I do have the red leather pants though....


GOOD LORD!?!
Is it next to the Rastafarian wig you had for halloween last year?


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 15, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Your a whole load of freak Joe, crazy strength mate! love stopping by to see how your going. all the best.




Ha ha, whole load of freak, I like that one.  I appreciate the support and words.




juggernaut said:


> GOOD LORD!?!
> Is it next to the Rastafarian wig you had for halloween last year?



Nah, but when I go for my 1 rep max, I will be wearing a meat packing sponsored robe.


----------



## swollen (Dec 15, 2011)

I shoulda been reading this along time ago! Your amazin' Joe, and to be natty...simply superb bro. I'll definitely be stoppin' by more offen & keepin' up with ya...
I'm lovin' ur workouts!


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 16, 2011)

swollen said:


> I shoulda been reading this along time ago! Your amazin' Joe, and to be natty...simply superb bro. I'll definitely be stoppin' by more offen & keepin' up with ya...
> I'm lovin' ur workouts!



Thank bro. Much appreciated.  
Natty or not, its all about the same goal.  To improve.  And that is what I strive for. Sorry for the cornyness! LOL




Tad catching up to do..

Finished the 531 in strong fashion with banging out 8 good reps on the db presses with 100 pounds. I will be adding anywhere 5 to 8 pounds to each lift, so increases all around. This week is my deload training, so nothing too exciting. But I do like mixing it up and trying out new things. I am working on a new rep scheme called Crazy 8's. More info to come in the new year. Other than that, 2 days into the deload and training today. Tomorrow is an off day for Holiday things going on. Its all good!!


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 20, 2011)

12/20

Quads workout:

After a few good deload workouts, back at it. Started the 4th wave of 531, and its only getting better. The squat is in its comfort zone and doesn't feel heavy on the back any more. Whacked the quads today and finished them off with front squats with a sissy squat twist, LOL.

FYI, morning weight, 156.5. Holding steady.....

Squat: 4 warms, 295/5 315/5 335/5,5
Leg press: 3 warms, 495/8,12 drop set
Leg ext: 2 warm, 85/12 90/11
Front squat: 2 warms, 175/12 drop into sissy squat.
SS: 1x

22 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 21, 2011)

12/21

Back and calves workout:

Really like this combo of movements and very happy with the starting weights.
The pump was tight and it was a faster moving workout. All in all higher energy then usual. 

Bent over rows: 3 warms, 185/5 215/5 235/5,6 drop set
Palm in pulldown: 2 warms, 140/12,10 drop set
Db bent rows: 1 warms, 65/10,12,11
Lat pulldown wide: 110/8 100/9 85/12,12
Calf work: seated. 8 sets

30 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 22, 2011)

12/22

Chest and tricep workout:

First round for the 531 on chest and was challenging. I think I need a spotter soon, or I might be in trouble soon, lol.. Great workout, and used the beta form of Beyond Nutrition's next pre workout powder. I have not used in a while and with little left, I can feel the difference. 

Flat press: 4 warms, 200/5 215/5 225/5,5 burn set
Slight in db press: 1 warms, 75/8,8,7 drop set
In db fly: 1 warm, 50/10,12
Push ups: 2 set to fail
Rope pressdown: 35/10,10,10,9,9
Tri dips: 3 sets to fail

25 min cardio with 5 20 sec sprints.


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 23, 2011)

12/23

Dead and hammies workout:

Killed it today with this workout. Most likely I will not train tomorrow, and then the next day, I put a lot into this one. Nice start to the wave of deads and banged out 8 reps with 370. The grip was not the best as I thought I could have squeezed a couple more. Nice combo of movements, as doing the glute ham raises fried dem hams up real nice..

Deadlifts: 5 warms, 325/5 350/5 370/8
Glut ham raise: 4 sets
Db Split squat: 2 warms 50/10 60/10
Good mornings: 2 warms, 135/10,12
Leg curl: 45/12,9 35/12

22 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 26, 2011)

12.26

Shoulder and bicep workout:

Back at it after a two day rest. Had a great Christmas with the family. 
Sure, I had my share of goodies, but not too bad in the grand scheme of things. Feeling good. And this workout showed the increased energy and finished strong with the round of 5's. I liked the breakdown of this routine. Will be increasing all weights next time. 


Db shoulder press: 2 warms, 75/5 85/5 95/5,8
Bar shrug: 2 warms, 225/11,10
Seated side lateral: 2 warm, 30/11,12
Rope cable FR: 2 warm, 30/12,14
Barbell curl: 2 warms, 85/5 100/7,7
Alt db curl: 1 warm, 35/8 40/8
Rope curl: 30/15 35/19

25 min cardio, 4 sprints


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 28, 2011)

12/27

Quads workout:

Killa workout and made great gains. Second wave doing the 3' for the 531. And was able to get a good 5 reps with the prescribed weight. Very happy with the lift since I am at a lower body weight. All in quads were burning and full by the end of the workout.

Squat: 5 warm, 315/3 335/3 355/5,3
Leg press: 3 warm, 505/10,10 drop set
Leg ext: 2 warms, 90/8 drop set
Fronts squat: 2 warms, 185/10
Sissy squat: 2x to failure

22 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 29, 2011)

12/28

Back and calves workout:

Little tight from the day before workout. But I was able to push through and make increases on the lifts. Just using 4 movements with drop sets really puts the blood in the back. Walked away feeling good and tight. Hit a PR doing the bent rows since I am not using straps anymore.

Bent over row: 4 warms, 215/5 2356 245/6 185/16
Palm in pulldown: 2 warms, 145/10 155/8 drop set
Bent over row db: 2 warms, 75/11,10
Close pulldown: 110/10 100/12,11 85/15
Seated calf raises: 3 warms, 5 working sets

25 min cardio, 4-20sec sprints.


----------



## Joe Franco (Dec 30, 2011)

The last two days of training were great!!!! 

Well rested shows in the training for sure. And just starting to feel like I am hitting a groove. 

The chest and triceps workout was nice and made the numbers I set out for myself, 
but the flat pressing is getting hard. Will need a spot!! LOL

And today was hammy time. I wrecked my hamstring and hit a new PR, 
Joe Franco deadlift 390x8 - PR at bw - YouTube


12/29
Chest and triceps

Flat press: 4 warms 210/3 225/3 240/3,3
Slight in db press: 1 warm, 75/8,10,10,9,8 (under min rest for each set)
In db fly: 50/10,11,10
Push ups: 2 x to fail
Rope pressdown: 37/10,11,10,10,9
Tricep dips: 4 set to fail

25 min cardio 4-20sec sprints



12/30
Dead and hams

Dead lift: 4 warms, 315/3 350/3 370/3 390/8
Db split squat: 2 warm, 55/10 65/10
Leg curl: 50/8,9,8 drop set
Good mornings: 2 warm, 140/10,14

20 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy New Year!!

Finished strong with the delt and bi workout on New Years eve, and then a rest day yesterday. Brought in today with a thrashing of my quads and singles on the 531 workout. What I have learned is that my lower body can handle the weight but being leaner has a disadvantage of holding the weight on my back. More or less, my low back stiffens up a bit from less body fat. I simply did a lot more warm up sets to get loose. Regardless, I will still push forward but not get crazy for the chance of injury. 

Squat: 6 warms, 295/5 335/3 355/1 375/1,1
Leg press: 2 warm, 470/6 515/10,12 380/20
Leg ext: 2 warms, 90/9,8
Front squat: 2 warms, 185/5 205/10

10 min cool down
20 min cardio

Its go time and lets see what happens over the next few months during my prep.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 4, 2012)

Good workouts the last two days with hitting a solid 1 rep with 255 2x. 
I altered the bent over rows and stuck with higher reps for the fact of being stiff from the leg workout the day before. But had all gains on the rest of the movements. 
Today banged out chest and tri's and it went well. Tomorrow is test out for the deads. 

I will be attempt 445 for kicks as it will be an all time best body weight ratio wise. 

We will see how I feel. Here is what I did today.

Flat bench: 4 warms, 205/5 225/3 245/1 255/1,1
Slight in db press: 2 warms, 80/8 85/9,7 drop set
In db fly: 50/10,10 45/12
Rope pressown: 2 warm,s 45/9,7 drop set
Tricep dips: 2 warm 2 chains/9,7
1 arm pressdown: 15/12,14

10 min cooldown
25 min cardio


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy New Year, and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks brotha!!

Happy New Year to you too....


1/5

Deadlift and hammy workout:

See yourself doing it, and it will happen. Nailed this workout today and hit the goal of the one rep max. Almost 3 x bw and a PR for the ratio of bw to bar weight. 

Here is a link to the lift,
Joe Franco deadlift raw 445x1 pr @ bw - YouTube


Deads: 5 warms, 365/2 415/1 445/1
Glute ham raise: 4 x
Db Split squat 2 warms, 60/8 70/10
Leg curl: 50/8 55/8,6 2 drop sets
Good mornings: 2 warms, 155/10,12

10 min cooldown
20 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 8, 2012)

Little update.

Was a rest day yesterday and the day before a test out for delts. That morning I woke up feeling beat and sick so still completed the workout but did a mix up workout. 
Was effective and felt better when I was finished. All in all, the week of slamming workouts and seeing a couple of sick clients lead to my minor cold. Feeling better this morning and will have an early workout. It will be quads and a deload for this round. 

My Friday and Saturday weight average 155.75. Now moving forward the goal is a slight lose each week. Let the games begin..


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

What's with you guys over on the east coast. Both you and Juggernaut have been sick. 

Congrats on the PR, those always make things feel better. 

You guys need to hurry up and get your new multivitamin product so you can both get on it. 

Are you taking pre-orders by chance.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 10, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> What's with you guys over on the east coast. Both you and Juggernaut have been sick.
> 
> Congrats on the PR, those always make things feel better.
> 
> ...


 
Weather changes?  LOL   Feeling better though, thanks.


Yes, we are really excited and the product should be arriving any day now..

We will announce the pre order shortly. 
Thanks for your interest..


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 12, 2012)

Last day for the deload workouts and feeling good. 

The head cold is just about gone and looking forward to starting a new routine tomorrow and a fresh set of 531 numbers. 
The only issue will be the squat with heavier weight. Due to lower body fat, the stability is less. But I will give it a shot before I change it up. Deads should progress nicely, and still have the goal of doing 3x my body weight during this prep.

The diet is on point and this Saturday is picture time!! LOL


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 13, 2012)

1/13

Quads and abs:

Slow start as it was a tad cold in my studio but once I got warmed up, it was killa quad workout. Going in a decided to back off the 531 but still to keep squating as a lead off. Simply going to do the best I can with the heavier weight during the prep. My lower back is just tighter than usual at this point, and I contribute to some of this weighing less. Regardless, I was happy with my numbers and plan to make mico loads to the squat. The rest of the workout provided a great pump and burn!!

Squat: 5 warm, 285/3 335/3 345/3,3
Leg press: 3 warms, 450/10,12
Step bar lunge: 2 warms, 145/6,8
Leg ext ss
with Sumo db squat: 2 x
Ab work: 3 ss

12 min cool down
20 min cardio.

Saturday will be a complete off day. My monthly posing classes start tomorrow and looking forward to them..

Weighed in the morning, and headed in the right direction.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 15, 2012)

1/15

Back and calves.

Well rested today, coming off an off day from training. New round and was amped to get it going. Faster tempo workout for two reason. It was cold in my studio, and energy was high. Being lighter, its easier doing pull ups know and actual feeling them with strict form....

Pull ups: 5 sets to failure
Db bench row: 2 warms, 90/9,7 drop set
Lat pulldown under: 2 wamr,s 130/8,7 drop set
Bent over row, overhand: 1 warm 155/9,8 135/14
Str arm pulldown: 1 warm, 45/13,12
Calf work: 2 warms, 1 leg 4 sets, 2 burns

12 min cooldown
25 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 16, 2012)

1/16

Chest and triceps workout:

Even though feeling good going into the workout, the flat bench is catching up. 
I will finish this 531 off and then modify things up to accommodate my body as I as lean out. Strength is good, just setting up under the barbell for heavier weight may play havoc on my rotators. 

Flat bench: 4 warms, 205/5 220/5 230/3 235/3 185/10
In db press: 2 warms, 80/9,8,8
Flat db x reps: 65 x 2, 55 x 2
Rack push ups: 2 sets to failure.
Close tri pressdown: 2 warms 60/8,7 drop set
Lying bar ext: 50/10,9,8
Stand rope ext: 30/12,10,10
Ab work

12 min cooldown
25 min cardio 5 sprints


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 17, 2012)

1/17

Dead and Hammy workout:

Sweet workout today and was feeling the extra scoop of All Out!! lol. New round of movements and it gave a solid pump and burn. Happy with the numbers and looking forward to increasing next round. Brought back the wide leg press and this movement is more about feel and focus rather then strength. 

Deads: 4 warms 315/5 365/3 385/3,3 315/10
Leg curl: 2 warms, 60/7,7 drop set
Wide leg press: 2 warms, 315/10,12
Stiff Leg Db: 1 warm, 95/12,15
X rep leg curl: 2 x 40

12 min cooldown
25 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 18, 2012)

1/18

Shoulder and biceps workout:

New round which is always motivating, but lead off with side laterals to mix it up. 
Nice workout and content with the starting numbers. Oddly, was a little tired pre workout, but as I type this feel very good. Not sure what the deal was. Tomorrow looks to be an off day, and back at it on Friday....

Side lateral: 3 warms, 40/8,9,8
Db press: 2 warms, 75/8,7 drop set
Front raise plate ss
with Rear delt raise: 3x
Hammer curl: 2 warms, 45/8 50/8
Close bar curl: 1 warm, 90/8,8 drop set
1 arm cable curl: 15/10,12 drop set

12 min cooldown
25 min cardio, 5 sprints.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 19, 2012)

1/19

Quads and abs:

Well, the day off was pushed to tomorrow!! LOL With my schedule and just feeling good. I banged out my quad workout, and tomorrow will be a total day of rest. All gains were made with the micro loading on the squats. High energy today with the first time using Beyond Nutrition's new product called X. Progress is key even during prep.

Squat: 5 warms, 285/3 335/3 350/3,3 2 drop sets
Leg Press: 2 warms, 370/8 460/10,12
Step bar lunge: 2 warms 145/6 150/8
Leg ext ss with Sumo db squat: 3 x
Ab work

12 min cool down
25 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 21, 2012)

1/21

Back and calves workout:

Coooold in the gym today, but warmed up very fast! LOL. I leveled down the new Beyond Nutrition blend and nailed it. Made solid gains throughout the workout and the pump was on even after a low carb day. That is a good thing.. 

Pull ups: 5 sets to failure, up 3 reps.
Db bench row: 1 warm, 90/8,8,7 drop set
Lat pulldown under: 2 warms, 132/8,8 drop set
Bent over row, overhand: 1 warms, 155/10 165/9,8 drop set
Str arm pulldown: 45/12,12,14
Calf work: 3 warms, singles 4 sets, burn set

15 min cooldown
25 min cardio - 5 20sec sprints.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2012)

Did you say low carb?????


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 23, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Did you say low carb?????



Yes, but its all relative.   lol
My low day is now under 100grams


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 23, 2012)

1/22

Mighty fine workout today, and it was a nice change of pace. Stepping away from the 531 flat barbell press, so I led off with flat db press instead. Content with start off strength. All in all very good workout with a nice tempo...
Check in this morning with weight and body fat. On pace right now, but always ready for changes.

Flat db press: 4 warms, 95/6 100/7,7
In bar press: 1 warm, 145/8 155/8 160/8,7
Slight in db x reps: 65 for 3 sets
Rack push ups: 2 x failure
Close grip pressdown: 2 warms, 60/8,8 drop set
Bar ext: 45/11,10,10,9
Rope ext: 25/12,11,10
Ab work: 4 sets

15 min cooldown
25 min cardio 5 sprints.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 24, 2012)

1/23

Hammy workout:

Fantastic workout with new energy. Might be from not leading off from deads this time. I will keep them in but mix it up a little bit moving forward. At this point, its about fatiguing the muscle without hurting myself. Lots of volume but a faster temp.

Leg curl: 3 warms, 65/6,6,4
Deads: 2 warms, 275/8 285/8,8
Wide leg press: 2 warms, 325/10,12
Stiff leg db: 1 warm, 100/12,16
Leg curl x reps: 45x2

15 min cooldown
25 min cardio


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 24, 2012)

Joe Franco said:


> Yes, but its all relative.   lol
> My low day is now under 100grams



I hate you. 
My low day is 55g. But my fats are at 110g.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 25, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I hate you.
> My low day is 55g. But my fats are at 110g.



You eating a lot more then me!!!  lol




1/24

Shoulder and biceps workout:

Same movements as last time but all gains. Solid workout and continued high energy. 
Even though strength and energy is solid, seeing changes now every few days in level of leaness. Content at this point. Tomorrow is a scheduled off day due to business but will get in some light cardio in.

Side lateral: 2 warms, 37/8 42/8,8 drop set
Db press: 2 warms, 80/6,7,6
Front raise
ss with rear delt: 3x
Hammer curl: 2 warm, 50/8 55/8
1 arm cable curl: 2 warms, 25/12,10
Stand db x reps: 30 25 20
Ab work

15 min cooldown
25 min cardio, w/5 sprints.


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 27, 2012)

1/26

Quads and abs:

Nice mix of movements today. Stay with the same series of exercises but a change of order. First time leading off with leg press in almost a year. Took the reps slowed and controlled. Thereafter I squated, and even though I didnt use a ton of weight, I do get much more from the squats being pre exhausted. Happy with the workout.

Leg press: 4 warms, 450/10 495/10,12 drop set
Squat: 3 warms, 255/6 275/7 drop set
Leg ext: 2 warms, 80/10 drop set
Bar step lunge: 95/6,9 drop set
Ab work: 

15 min cooldown
25 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Jan 29, 2012)

Fell behind in the workout journals only because of time. Training is solid and have mixed it up a tad.  Still using the prescribe exercises, just changing up the order a bit.  Strength is solid and no signs of decreasing.  Two more workouts, then typically it would be deload time, but since I stopped the 531, no more.  Still going to push.
The changes have come in doing the main lifts later in the workout rather then leading off and doing the lower rep schemes.  

Seeing slight changes every few days in the body and diet is on point without changes. 
I have made some cardio adjustments over the last week only because I know I can handle more. But again, small steps....


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 2, 2012)

2/1

After a good day off I was excited to hit it hard again. 
In addition to resetting the deads and chest presses, I did the same for the squats.
Following my own rep scheme doing triples. This is where I am comfortable and simply like doing it.
The body weight and fat are both trending down slowly which is ideal. 
I will have a real check in Saturday with an update on the the numbers and such. 

Here is yesterdays workout and sore from it! LOL

Squat: 5 warms, 285/3 315/3 320/3,3 drop set
Leg press: 3 warms, 450/12,12
Step bar lunge: 2 warms 135/6,10
Leg ext: 1 warms, 75/12 80/12 drop sets
Ab work: 3 ss
15 min cooldown

25 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 3, 2012)

2/2

Mighty good workout this afernoon and didnt shy away from the volume. Faster tempo with less rest between sets as now I just listen to my body and when I am ready I go.

Underhand pullups: 5 sets to fail
T bar row: 3 warms 180/6 225/7 180/13 135/16
Lat pulldown wide: 100/8,9,9 85/13,12
Bent over row over hand: 2 warms, 175/8,7 drop set
Str arm pulldown: 45/12,14,12
Calf work: 8 sets
15 min cooldown

25 min cardio, 7 sprints


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 6, 2012)

Update time!

Training has been solid over the last few days as I have been doing more an instinctive style.  Tomorrow starts a new round of exercises and will post up the workouts again. 
In addition, simply been busy with clients in person and online along with family stuff.  All good stuff. 
Progress is moving in the right direction.  Body weight was a low this past Saturday since kicking it up right after the Holidays.  Content but not satisfied.  This month will be key in making progress to set up the last two months before the show. I am eager and excited to see what I look like!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2012)

I was at a gym in Lumberton, NJ the other day, and I saw a guy wearing a Team Franco hoodie..... Didn't have the chance to ask, but since that is just across the Burlington-Bristol bridge, I assume that was one of your guys.  He was doing floor presses with his legs crossed and off the floor.


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 7, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I was at a gym in Lumberton, NJ the other day, and I saw a guy wearing a Team Franco hoodie..... Didn't have the chance to ask, but since that is just across the Burlington-Bristol bridge, I assume that was one of your guys.  He was doing floor presses with his legs crossed and off the floor.



Very cool, I know I have a few online clients in that area.  Might be Matt.  




2/7

Quads and abs workout:

New round and felt good.  Just finishing up a new beta product by Beyond Nutrition, and I think the right dose is nailed down. Good starting numbers with this workout and looking forward to making gains over the next few weeks. 
Diet is pretty much the same, with no real changes.  Added a couple minutes to the cardio but again, no drastic changes.  Letting the body adjust..

Squat: 4 warms 285/3 315/3 325/3,4 drop set
Hack squat: 3 warms, 225/8 250/8 drop set
Leg ext: 1 warm, 70/12 75/11 drop set
Walking db lunge: 1 warm, 50/6,12 
dropped into Sissy squats, 2 sets
Ab work: 3 ss
15 min cool down

27 cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 8, 2012)

2/8

Back and calves workout:

Nice solid training with a good pump.  Great energy and looking to increase the weight next round.
Simple as that!!! 

Close puildown: 3 warm, s145/8 150/8,9
Bent over row: 2 warms, 205/6 215/7,8 drop set
Lat pulldown wide: 110/9,8 100/9 85/15
1 arm db row: 85/8,10,10
Db bent over row: 50/15,16
Calf work: 8 sets
15 min cooldown

27 min cardio, 10 sprints


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 10, 2012)

2/9

Chest and triceps workout:

Nice training today as I reset the flat db presses to get some momentum.  I plan on micro loading this movement.  Energy is great and pushed though....

Flat db press: 3 warms, 90/6 95/8,7,6
Chest dips: 1 warms, 2 chains/8,10,9,9
In db press: 65/11,10,9,9
Slight In db fly: 50/10,9 drop set
Ly db ext: 2 warms, 30/6,6 drop set
Tricep pressdown: 55/8 45/12,11 35/15
1 arm oh ext: 20 x 2
Ab work
15 min cooldown

27 min cardio - 10 sprints

Please like my FaceBook Page, 
https://www.facebook.com/TeamFrancoBodybuilding


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 10, 2012)

2/10
Hammy workout: 
New round always brings new energy. Decided to take out regular deads this time for Romanian deads. This allows more focus on the hamstrings and more of a feel then regular deads. All in all great start...
Leg curl: 2 warms, 55/6 65/6,5,5
RSLD: 3 warms, 255/8,11
1 leg-leg curl: 2 warms, 37/10,8
Reverse bar lunge: 1 warm, 115/6 135/10
x reps leg curl: 35/12,10
15 min cooldown
27 min ss cardio
Weigh in: lost .5 from last week.


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 13, 2012)

Little Catch up:

Feeling good and seeing a nice slow drop in scale and bodyfat over the last few days. 
People are starting to notice the face changes, LOL

Today was an off but cardio only day.

Last two workouts were solid, as I did the push press for shoulders for the first time in a very long time, brought a great pump and burn. For the quad workout, all gains from the first round, but took it easy with squatting since my low back was really tight. 

2/11

Delts and biceps

Push press: 3 warms, 115/6 125/7,6,6 drop set
Side lateral up/downs: 3x
Rear delt raise ss
with Db shrugs: 3x
In db curl: 2 warms, 40/7,6,6 drop set
Cable curl: 1 warm, 50/10,9
21's: 2x
Ab work: 5 sets
15 min cooldown
27 min cardio - 10 sprints. 

2/12

Leg ext: 3 warms, 80/11,10
Hack squat: 3 warms, 235/6 260/10 drop set
Squat: 2 warms, 225/5 245/5 265/5
Walk db lunge: 2 warms, 60/6,12
Sumo squat ss
with sissy squat: 2 x
15 min cooldown
27 min cardio


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 16, 2012)

Productive workouts the last two days and pushing it hard. Made some gains since starting the second round of this split. Leaning out slowly and holding onto to muscle nicely at this point Feels good..

2/14

Back, calves and posing.

Close pulldown: 3 warms 145/8 155/8,8
Bent over row: 2 warms, 210/6 220/7,7 drop set
Lat pulldown wide: 110/9,9 100/10,9 90/12
1 arm row: 85/8,9,8
Db Pulldown: 65/12 75/13
Calf work: 8 sets
10 min posing
15 min cooldown

30 min cardio: 10 srints

2/15

Chest and triceps workout:

Flat db press: 3 warms, 90/6 97/7,7,6
Chest dips: 2 warm, 3chains/8,8,7
In db x reps: 65x2 55x1
Slight in db fly: 50/12,11,10
Tricep pressdown: 3 drop sets
Ab work
15 min cooldown

30 min cardio: 10 sprints


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 18, 2012)

Last couple of day....

Today 2/18, rest day from weight training, will do some cardio and posing. 
Also have a posing class later today. So I will sneak some in..

Body weight and fat is down from last week. No changes in plan.

Nice workouts the previous two days. Here is what was done.

2/17

Shoulder and biceps workout: 

Push press: 3 warms, 120/6 130/6,7,6 drop set
Side lateral up/downs: 3 x
Rear delt raise on bench: 2 warms, 27/11,10
Barbell shrug: 185/10,13
In db curl: 2 warms, 40/8 45/7,5 drop set
Cable curl: 45/8,10,8 2x drop
Con curl: 25/12,15
Ab work
15 min cooldown

30 min cardio


2/16

Hammy workout:

Leg curl: 3 warms, 55/8,8,7
Stiff leg deadlift: 3 warms, 255/6 275/8,10
Db LC: 50/10 55/8 45/12
Reverse bar lunge: 2 warms, 140/6,10
15 min cooldown

30 min cardio


----------



## swollen (Feb 18, 2012)

Really like'n this journal Franco, workouts are very impressive. Keep up the good job bro.!


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 20, 2012)

swollen said:


> Really like'n this journal Franco, workouts are very impressive. Keep up the good job bro.!



Wow, that's cool, glad you dig it.. Just the truth! 
And thanks for the kinds words..


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 20, 2012)

Really good workouts the last two days after the rest. 
Lead off with squats but eased back into it. I have been cramping slight strain on the lower right side of my back. Just part of the game but at this point its all about pushing through but using my head in not to make it worse. I also added posing into the mix now..

I may increase the cardio by a few minutes mid week and cut a few carbs...


Quads and posing.

Squat: a lot of warms, 275/3 295/3 305/3,5
Hack squat: a lot of warms, 270/6,6 180/20
Leg ext: 1 warms, 70/12,13 burn out set
Walking db lunge: 2 warms, 60/9,9
ss into Sissy squat
10 min posing
15 min cooldown

30 min cardio

Back, calves and abs:

Close pulldown: 3 warms, 145/8 155/8 160/8 2 drop sets
1 arm db rows: 1 warms, 90/11 95/10
Pull ups: 5 sets
Lat pulldown wide: 110/9 100/9 90/12,11
Over hand bar row: 2 warms 135/12,12
Ab work: 3 ss
Calf work: 8 sets
15 min cooldown

30 min cardio: 10 sprints.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2012)

Workouts are looking great.


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 22, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Workouts are looking great.



Thanks bro, doing my best...


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 22, 2012)

2/21

Chest and tricep workout:

Mixed this one up a tad for the fact of the lower side strain. I just had a hard time getting into place so do flat db presses with heavier weight. So, just swapped them out. All in and great workout, with great energy. Changes are in place for cardio and diet, and lets see what happens over the next week... excited!!

Slight in bar press: 3 warms, 155/8 175/ 185/7,6,6 drop set
Chest dips: 1 warms, 2chains/9,8,8
Flat db press: 65/9,8 55/10,9
Fly: 45/12,12
Tricep pressdown: 55/9,8 45/12,11 drop set
Db ext: 25/11,10,9 drop set
17 min pw cardio

30 min cardio - 12 sprints.


----------



## Joe Franco (Feb 25, 2012)

2/25

Yesterday was a planned off day, did some light cardio and finally put together my posing routine. The basics are down, just need to tighten it up and practice. 
In addition, now in the rhythm of posing practice so that is a good thing. The focus will be increasing my stamina while practicing at the end of the workout. 

Completed a couple of solid workouts with hammy's and delt/biceps in the books.

Today will be the last round of this wave and its quads/posing!!

I did check in and progress was made from last Saturday. 
All in all over the last 5 weeks, I averaged a pound loss per week, but 4 of them from fat!!


----------



## Joe Franco (Mar 2, 2012)

I am here!!!

Wow, time is flying and been really busy with life.  All is well, but in addition to my show prep, being a father/husband, business picking up and working on the show I promote all is adding up!!! LOL  But I cant complain.   

Things are moving a long nicely with my training and prep.  Content with my current condition.  Doing things a little different this time around.  Being a little more instinctual with training.   At times, a little tired but feel great during and leaving the workout and that is key right now.  New round of my split today starts so I am looking forward to that.  

I plan on getting back and making bi weekly journal entries starting this weekend.


----------



## Joe Franco (Mar 10, 2012)

Update for week ending March 10th.

I use to be post every day, but the time has been flying and busy with all that is going on. Good stuff, so I cant complain.

The workouts have a been solid since the last switch in rotation. These brought in new lift and making slight gains feels great!! But honestly, the strength over all has decreased but not the energy during the workout. 

The diet/plan is moving along nicely to this point. Even though I stayed on the lean side for most of 2011, since the New Year I have dropped .5 pounds per week. May not sound a lot, but this was the goal. Very slow fat loss to preserve muscle.

Feeling content, but visually need to lose more body fat..

Here is a pic with a little back squeeze for fun..
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-8TcOizlEo9g/T1tECrSlKKI/AAAAAAAAA60/9g5f1rL2ZMQ/s1600/IMAG0472.jpg


----------

